# 2nd Annual Bay Area Bosses BBQ



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

It is that time again ... we are having our 2nd annual bbq .... come out and relax with us and enjoy some good food .... We are having it on Saturday August 30th 2008 @ the Marina in San Leandro .... Flier to be posted this week .... MARK THOSE CALENDARS .....


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

oh shit its gonna be a good day


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ill be there locs! its ona saturday,, so that works out because thats my only day off from work.. hell yeah!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 3 2008, 12:48 PM~10077562
> *oh shit its gonna be a good day
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Mar 3 2008, 12:51 PM~10077582
> *ill be there locs! its ona saturday,, so that works out because thats my only day off from work.. hell yeah!
> *


Cool bro ... see you there ....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*YOU KNOW IT IS NOT EVEN A QUESTION ABOUT ME BEING THERE HOMIE 
LAST YEAR WAS GOOD AND IM SURE THIS YEAR WILL BE EVEN BETTER !!!*

TTT 

FOR THE BAY AREA BOSSES


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 3 2008, 02:00 PM~10078110
> *YOU  KNOW IT IS NOT EVEN A QUESTION ABOUT ME BEING THERE HOMIE
> LAST YEAR WAS GOOD AND IM SURE THIS YEAR WILL BE EVEN BETTER !!!
> 
> ...


Thanks bro ... see you out there ....


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

Whut up homies THE BAY AREA BOSS FAMILY would love to see everyone out there showin their rides and enjoying a good time with all the fellow lowriders. We hookin' up the grubb i know a lot of you know what im talkin about :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Mar 3 2008, 03:17 PM~10078690
> *Whut up homies THE BAY AREA BOSS FAMILY would love to see everyone out there showin their rides and enjoying a good time with all the fellow lowriders. We hookin' up the grubb i know a lot of you know what im talkin about :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Mar 3 2008, 03:17 PM~10078690
> *Whut up homies THE BAY AREA BOSS FAMILY would love to see everyone out there showin their rides and enjoying a good time with all the fellow lowriders. We hookin' up the grubb i know a lot of you know what im talkin about :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 3 2008, 12:43 PM~10077526
> *It is that time again ... we are having our 2nd annual bbq .... come out and relax with us  and enjoy some good food .... We are having it on Saturday August 30th 2008 @ the Marina in San Leandro .... Flier to be posted this week .... MARK THOSE CALENDARS .....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

why im i the last to know?? :angry: 




:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

u know i'm down. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 3 2008, 04:23 PM~10079141
> *:0
> 
> why im i the last to know?? :angry:
> ...


We just decided today .... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 3 2008, 05:02 PM~10079375
> *u know i'm down. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro ....


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 3 2008, 05:10 PM~10079439
> *Thanks bro ....
> *


 :0 hell yeah homies :cheesy:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I'LL BE THERE WITH "CHAGO'S DREAM"...... :cheesy:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

I'll be there loc will not miss free food and beer lol


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

I'll be there loc can't pass up free food & beer lol  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Hope to check it out this year


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Mar 4 2008, 10:18 AM~10085260
> *I WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


Right on bro .... :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

U KNOW 408 RYDERS C.C. WILL BE THERE PIMP! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

U KNOW I'M THERE 













I'LL DROP OFF DA TRUCK AT DA CONVENTION CENTER ( DUB SHOW) N THEN GO N EAT :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks homies ... see you guys out there .....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

TTT for the Bay Area Bosses, Wuz up Homies :wave: :wave:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

You know Low "C" will be there to support!!!
TTT for the Bosses.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

YOU KNOW LUXURIOUS WILL BE  FO SHO 84CUTTY WILL BE THERE TAKIN PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTMFT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Nov 23, 2005)

Alright fellas it's on our calendar of events to do!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HPNOTIQ_@Mar 10 2008, 05:19 PM~10136206
> *Alright fellas it's on our calendar of events to do!
> *


Thanks bro .... see you out there ... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Mar 11 2008, 02:57 PM~10144015
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

wassup locs and bay area bosses... did i hear bbq :biggrin: - oh yeah fo sho ISLANDERS C.C. will be there. take this suka to the top pimpin'


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 11 2008, 03:26 PM~10144238
> * wassup locs and bay area bosses... did i hear bbq :biggrin:  - oh yeah fo sho ISLANDERS C.C. will be there. take this suka to the top pimpin'
> *


What's good Pimpin?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 13 2008, 09:57 AM~10159092
> *What's good Pimpin?
> *


  wassup locs....ready for the BBQ, i could smell the ribs now :biggrin: and the dank smoke in the air


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Mar 13 2008, 10:28 AM~10159249
> * wassup locs....ready for the BBQ, i could smell the ribs now :biggrin: and the dank smoke in the air
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

And some chilled Hennessy ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

T

T

M

F

T

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 14 2008, 09:46 AM~10166990
> *T
> 
> T
> ...


x2 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 14 2008, 03:48 PM~10169699
> *x2 :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

T
T
M
F
T
:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 18 2008, 08:33 AM~10196457
> *T
> T
> M
> ...


 :wave: CHICKEN,CHICKEN CHICKEN,CHICKEN,CHICKEN :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Mar 20 2008, 05:16 PM~10217379
> *:wave: CHICKEN,CHICKEN CHICKEN,CHICKEN,CHICKEN :biggrin:
> *


FRIED ..... Is this what you want :biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 21 2008, 08:27 AM~10221966
> *FRIED ..... Is this what you want  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the bosses!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 21 2008, 09:27 AM~10221966
> *FRIED ..... Is this what you want  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

is in da house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Mar 31 2008, 05:20 PM~10300827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 9 2008, 08:17 PM~10377768
> *:wave:
> *


What's good Low C???? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 21 2008, 09:27 AM~10221966
> *FRIED ..... Is this what you want  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



this time i'm going straight 2 da chicken, i did not got 2 taste it last year :angry:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

daddys gon be there fosho uffin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

UP UP UP!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 10 2008, 12:13 PM~10382222
> *this time i'm going straight 2 da chicken, i did not got 2 taste it last year  :angry:
> *


Yeah i know cause you brought the cops with you .....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

see you guys there


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 15 2008, 03:10 PM~10423212
> *see you guys there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

i think im gonna have to get away for a couple of hours and stop by


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

did anyone mention CHICKEN?, i'll eat it anyway it comes...fried, baked, bbq - it's all good. can't wait for the bbq.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Apr 17 2008, 10:32 AM~10438246
> *i think im gonna have to get away for a couple of hours and stop by
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 17 2008, 10:41 AM~10438325
> * did anyone mention CHICKEN?, i'll eat it anyway it comes...fried, baked, bbq - it's all good. can't wait for the bbq.
> *


hell yeah ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Apr 17 2008, 10:32 AM~10438246
> *i think im gonna have to get away for a couple of hours and stop by
> *





:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 67Caprice (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whats the word bosses?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 21 2008, 01:37 PM~10467569
> *whats the word bosses?
> *


Chelada's :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

What's good bro?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2008, 01:45 PM~10477281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS WILL B THERE FO SHO


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84CUTTY WILL BE TAKIN PIC'S REP STREETLOW MAGAZINE :thumbsup:


----------



## burgundy90 (May 13, 2007)

TTT. what up BOSSES.


----------



## DESTINATION_CT (Jan 30, 2008)

:0 I HEARD LAST YEAR WAS HELLA COOL GOOD TURN OUT IM NOT 1 TO ONLY GO TO LOCAL EVENTS ,AN NOT AFRAID TO GO OUT OF TOWN ,SOME LOLO DONT EVER LEAVE TOWN ,SUPPORT ,THE HOMIES ,OF NORTHERN ,CALIFAS ,EVERYWHERE :thumbsup: THATS HOW WE DO IT ,AN WE WILL BE THERE ,SUPPORTING THE BAY AREA BOSSES,


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DESTINATION_CT_@Apr 23 2008, 10:14 AM~10484791
> *:0 I HEARD LAST YEAR WAS HELLA COOL GOOD TURN OUT IM NOT 1 TO ONLY GO TO LOCAL EVENTS ,AN NOT AFRAID TO GO OUT OF TOWN ,SOME LOLO DONT EVER LEAVE TOWN ,SUPPORT ,THE HOMIES ,OF NORTHERN ,CALIFAS ,EVERYWHERE :thumbsup: THATS HOW WE DO IT ,AN WE WILL BE THERE ,SUPPORTING THE BAY AREA BOSSES,
> *


Good lookin out bro .... see you there ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by burgundy90_@Apr 23 2008, 12:02 AM~10482665
> *TTT. what up BOSSES.
> *


What's good bro ....? Good times homie ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Apr 22 2008, 10:59 PM~10482376
> *LUXURIOUS WILL B THERE FO SHO
> *


Now that's what i'm talking about ....  see you there bro


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 24 2008, 10:08 AM~10492939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 25 2008, 09:47 AM~10501378
> *
> *


I knew you would like that :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 25 2008, 02:23 PM~10503125
> *I knew you would like that  :biggrin:
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes: thnaksssssssssss


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 25 2008, 02:36 PM~10503214
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: thnaksssssssssss
> *


Have one of them hand feed you some fried chicken .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 25 2008, 02:43 PM~10503259
> *Have one of them hand feed you some fried chicken ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




forget da chicken


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2008, 01:45 PM~10477281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 25 2008, 02:48 PM~10503291
> *forget da chicken
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

What's good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Nothing much pimping. What's the good word.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Apr 28 2008, 09:10 PM~10527877
> *Nothing much pimping. What's the good word.
> *


Hot weather and cold beers ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2008, 10:00 AM~10531003
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah i could use one of those right now ..... but i want one of these instead ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

T
T
M
F
T


:guns: 


:guns:


:guns: 


:guns:


:guns: 


:guns:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 30 2008, 02:00 PM~10543079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is one of my favorite pictures right there .... need to see if she can make it to our BBQ and take pics


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 29 2008, 09:52 AM~10530918
> *Hot weather and cold beers .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the camaradas


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

wuz up homie :wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 12 2008, 07:57 PM~10639826
> *wuz up homie :wave:
> *


What is going on bro? Where you going to be at this weekend?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 14 2008, 10:59 AM~10653705
> *What is going on bro? Where you going to be at this weekend?
> *


not sure maybe Frisco. Up in the air.


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

You know OSO will be there supporting you guys!!!!!





























































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Locs, I see you got my wife to pose in your car! I`m impressed!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the homies


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

wassup bay bosses....this is a cool pic of the familia. hope to see ya'll in FRISCO this sunday. one love homies - BIG RASTA - ISLANDERS C.C.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 30 2008, 02:00 PM~10543079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll email you with her myspace page you can get a hold of her that way


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@May 14 2008, 11:55 PM~10659336
> *Hey Locs, I see you got my wife to pose in your car! I`m impressed!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@May 16 2008, 04:45 PM~10673011
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We were there and where were you at bro ..... ?????

You heading out to Sac this sunday?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 20 2008, 05:56 PM~10698898
> *i'll email you with her myspace  page you can get a hold of her that way
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 29 2008, 02:26 PM~10764159
> *TTMFT
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 29 2008, 02:26 PM~10764159
> *TTMFT
> *


x2


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

T
T
M
F
T



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wuz up BOSSES!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

So do I get an invite?????


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 10:24 AM~10854593
> *So do I get an invite?????
> *


Yes.....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 10:24 AM~10854593
> *So do I get an invite?????
> *


You want to come out to a BBQ and hang with us and eat good food and enjoy the sun .... You are more than welcome .....


----------



## SeXyLuXuRiOuS916 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 12 2008, 12:31 PM~10854665
> *You want to come out to a BBQ and hang with us and eat good food and enjoy the sun .... You are more than welcome .....
> *



Awww thanks I just might take you up on that offer. I might even bring a side dish


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SeXyLuXuRiOuS916_@Jun 12 2008, 10:52 AM~10854836
> *Awww thanks I just might take you up on that offer. I might even bring a side dish
> *


Can't wait .....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

luxurious will be there :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jun 18 2008, 03:16 PM~10899467
> *luxurious  will be there :biggrin:
> *


Right on bro .....


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

streetlow will b there shine up ur ride's :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

T
T
T
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jun 21 2008, 12:20 PM~10920178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*U KNOW I'M THERE* :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 30 2008, 01:16 PM~10981724
> *U KNOW I'M THERE  :biggrin:
> *


This time just leave those buddies that you brought last year at home ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 30 2008, 02:02 PM~10982262
> *This time just leave those buddies that you brought last year at home .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

ill be there


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

LOCS is there a flyer I can post up - tryin to update our website.

Gracias,
JEnn


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

You know im rollin to support my people pimp! :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84cutty is there fo sho


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 8 2008, 02:05 PM~11039168
> *LOCS is there a flyer I can post up - tryin to update our website.
> 
> Gracias,
> ...


Should have it done this weekend .... 

Thanks


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 8 2008, 02:08 PM~11039186
> *You know im rollin to support my people pimp! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 8 2008, 02:21 PM~11039322
> *84cutty is there fo sho
> *


Right on bro .... can't wait ... good times ....


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 8 2008, 03:31 PM~11039854
> *Should have it done this weekend ....
> 
> Thanks
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 8 2008, 03:32 PM~11039873
> *Right on bro .... can't wait ... good times ....
> *


should i bring some ladie's and have them dress with more clothes on :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 8 2008, 07:21 PM~11041740
> *should i bring some ladie's and have them dress with less clothes on :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

:biggrin: *TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

Flyer should be posted tonight sorry for the wait... photoshop program fixed now :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Jul 11 2008, 09:47 AM~11063615
> *Flyer should be posted tonight sorry for the wait... photoshop program fixed now :thumbsup:
> *




bout time :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 11 2008, 09:48 AM~11063620
> *bout time  :biggrin:
> *


I know huh ..... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 8 2008, 03:31 PM~11039854
> *Should have it done this weekend ....
> 
> Thanks
> *


WHO IS MAKING IT??? :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

up up up for the bosses! see you guys there!


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 11 2008, 08:48 AM~11063620
> *bout time  :biggrin:
> *


ohh que la chingada flyer or no flyer, just show up :biggrin: (with out your tio popo) :roflmao:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 11 2008, 09:45 AM~11064095
> *WHO IS MAKING IT???  :0
> *


yours truly BIG MIG :biggrin: see what happend was my laptop got a virus which made me loose all my graphic designs so thanks to my buddy Nelly i got my laptop fixed but now i gotta start from scratch


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

*TO 
THE
PINCHE
TOP 
CABRONES*
:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Jul 11 2008, 11:32 AM~11064472
> *ohh que la chingada flyer or no flyer, just show up  :biggrin: (with out your tio popo)  :roflmao:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'll be there homie, just have 2 drop off da truck at da convention center for the DUB show :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Jul 14 2008, 11:33 AM~11084495
> *<span style='color:red'>X2!!!!!!Locs i here all the Henny I can drink is on you?? :biggrin: :cheesy:*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 14 2008, 03:44 PM~11086429
> *:cheesy:
> X2!!!!!!Locs i here all the Henny I can drink is on you??  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Sure buddy if you make it out there i will have a bottle ..... :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 15 2008, 09:08 AM~11093202
> *Sure buddy if you make it out there i will have a bottle .....  :biggrin:
> *


i second that with a bottle of PATRON! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I better take a sober driver :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 15 2008, 01:25 PM~11094841
> *I better take a sober driver  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 15 2008, 12:25 PM~11094841
> *I better take a sober driver  :biggrin:
> *


And that my friend is the reason we are having the event on a saturday, CRUDA TIME on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Jul 15 2008, 02:04 PM~11095134
> *And that my friend is the reason we are having the event on a saturday, CRUDA TIME on sunday :biggrin:
> *



u mean menudo or camarones a la diabla time :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 15 2008, 01:09 PM~11095186
> *u mean menudo or camarones a la diabla time  :biggrin:
> *


con una michelada con un chingo de tapatio bien helada...... ohh chet! cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Back to the mutha fu**ing Top


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Jul 15 2008, 02:14 PM~11095221
> *con una michelada con un chingo de tapatio bien helada...... ohh chet! cant wait :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 17 2008, 09:29 AM~11111066
> *T
> T
> M
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cisco69 (Jul 15, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 17 2008, 09:29 AM~11111066
> *T
> T
> M
> ...




I getting mines this year :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2008, 09:49 AM~11147939
> *I getting mines this year  :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait ....


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ima take the bucket out there


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jul 22 2008, 10:03 AM~11148119
> *ima take the bucket out there
> *


Bucket of Cheladas ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nor Cal Ridahz will be there whatz going on the grill


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Jul 22 2008, 11:01 AM~11148768
> *Nor Cal Ridahz will be there whatz going on the grill
> *


This is on the menu 



















along with the usual carne asada .....


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 22 2008, 11:17 AM~11148953
> *This is on the menu
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yea I'm there....haven't had dat pollo in a hot min. Ima have to bring some papas and da flour tortillas to fry in there like old times....I MEMBER U MEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 22 2008, 11:17 AM~11148953
> *This is on the menu
> 
> 
> ...




dammmmmmmmmmmmm i'm getting hungry


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2008, 11:11 AM~11149502
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmm i'm getting hungry
> *


ya mero, ya mero, no te me aseleres mijo :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Jul 22 2008, 12:20 PM~11149572
> *ya mero, ya mero, no te me aseleres mijo :biggrin:
> *




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

LAYMLOW will be there


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jul 23 2008, 02:11 PM~11160556
> *LAYMLOW will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

u no TONE will be there with the ladie's


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 23 2008, 06:45 PM~11162888
> *u no TONE will be there with the ladie's
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

T
T
M
F
T
:biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 23 2008, 05:45 PM~11162888
> *u no TONE will be there with the ladie's
> *


WHAT!!!! did i hear crowd control will be needed :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

hasta la chingada para arriba :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 23 2008, 06:45 PM~11162888
> *u no TONE will be there with the ladie's
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Nika Licious (Jul 30, 2008)

Nika n Ms tasty will try to be there!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nika Licious_@Jul 30 2008, 01:18 PM~11216332
> *Nika n Ms tasty will try to be there!!
> 
> 
> ...




why can i c this pics :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nika Licious_@Jul 30 2008, 01:18 PM~11216332
> *Nika n Ms tasty will try to be there!!
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah ....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah boY!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 30 2008, 08:48 PM~11220592
> *
> *


Your going to come out to our event right...... :scrutinize:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 30 2008, 01:20 PM~11216350
> *why can i c this pics  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


locs block you cause u were talkin about his niners. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 31 2008, 01:15 PM~11225937
> *locs block you cause u were talkin about his niners. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT .....


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

what up locs see you there.and afterwords blvd nights in San Jose.


----------



## cisco69 (Jul 15, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 4 2008, 05:08 PM~11258096
> *what up locs see you there.and afterwords blvd nights in San Jose.
> *


Sounds good bro .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

3 weeks left! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

RAIDER NATION 













WILL BE IN HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 02:23 PM~11316249
> *RAIDER NATION
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I guess it is...... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 11 2008, 02:13 PM~11316155
> *3 weeks left! :biggrin:
> *


Need to have a meeting for what everyone needs to bring :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 12 2008, 09:56 AM~11323782
> *Need to have a meeting for what everyone needs to bring  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 When and were?!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 09:59 AM~11323808
> *:0 When and were?!
> *


Not sure .... I will talk to Mig and find a place just to have a quick meeting ..... just need to touch basis and make sure everything is accounted for that we will need for the 30th....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 12 2008, 09:56 AM~11323782
> *Need to have a meeting for what everyone needs to bring  :biggrin:
> *




I should I bring da popos? :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 12 2008, 01:23 PM~11325551
> *I should I bring da popos?  :0
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

who bringing the sling shot for the seguls who jack peoples carne asada! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 12 2008, 10:53 AM~11324290
> *Not sure .... I will talk to Mig and find a place just to have a quick meeting ..... just need to touch basis and make sure everything is accounted for that we will need for the 30th....
> *


Ok....let me know what I can do as soon as possible! You guys know my situation but I still wanna do what I can for this event! :happysad:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 12 2008, 01:23 PM~11325551
> *I should I bring da popos?  :0
> *


Como te gusta la caca de gallo! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

i even made a 3 day off request!! let me know if i can help in any way :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 12 2008, 11:12 PM~11330795
> *i even made a 3 day off request!!  let me know if i can help in any way :cheesy:
> *


Thanks bro .... it's gonna be a fun day ..... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 02:45 PM~11326219
> *Como te gusta la caca de gallo! :biggrin:
> *




te cabe toda la razon :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

u no LUXURIOUS will b there


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 13 2008, 12:27 PM~11334379
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 13 2008, 03:16 PM~11335806
> *u no LUXURIOUS will b there
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 13 2008, 11:02 AM~11333601
> *te cabe toda la razon  :biggrin:
> *


Ay way! :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

hey bay area bosses...iz it almost time for the picnic....I'M HUNGRY :roflmao: for some home cooked FRIED CHICKEN and CARNE ASADA


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 14 2008, 08:12 AM~11341599
> * hey bay area bosses...iz it almost time for the picnic....I'M HUNGRY :roflmao: for some home cooked FRIED CHICKEN and CARNE ASADA
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

Requested da day off so I should b there


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Aug 14 2008, 08:43 AM~11342168
> *Requested da day off so I should b there
> *


 :thumbsup: thats whatsup


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Aug 14 2008, 09:43 AM~11342168
> *Requested da day off so I should b there
> *


Hell yeah .... see you out there bro .....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'M OFF ON DA WEEKENDS SO U KNOW I'M THERE :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

I requested the day off also! :biggrin: Just kiddin..... :cheesy:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

should i bring some ladie's :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 03:09 PM~11345127
> *should i bring some ladie's :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: LOTS OF LATINAS AND MORE LATINAS :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 14 2008, 03:26 PM~11345274
> *:roflmao: LOTS OF LATINAS AND MORE LATINAS :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

84CUTTY....BRING ALL THE FREAK NASTY LATINAS. THEN WE SHOULD PICK ONE TO BE THE NEW AND UPCOMING SPOKESMODEL FOR US "COCHINOS"


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 14 2008, 03:50 PM~11345502
> * 84CUTTY....BRING ALL THE FREAK NASTY LATINAS. THEN WE SHOULD PICK ONE TO BE THE NEW AND UPCOMING SPOKESMODEL FOR US "COCHINOS"
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 14 2008, 03:50 PM~11345502
> * 84CUTTY....BRING ALL THE FREAK NASTY LATINAS. THEN WE SHOULD PICK ONE TO BE THE NEW AND UPCOMING SPOKESMODEL FOR US "COCHINOS"
> *


well said bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 11:24 AM~11372264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Where are the Cochino pics?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 03:22 PM~11374543
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Where are the Cochino pics?
> *



coming soon :biggrin: 


r u going 2 this picnic?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=418919


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 03:23 PM~11374560
> *coming soon  :biggrin:
> r u going 2 this picnic?
> 
> ...


can't bro have a family BBQ .... there is a BBQ at quarry lakes too by All Eyes on Us .... same day


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 03:23 PM~11374560
> *coming soon  :biggrin:
> r u going 2 this picnic?
> 
> ...


  el raider...are you going?. i'm gonna be at my ladies pad in sac, i might cruise thru there and check it out.


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

sup locs, im there 4 sho bro


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Im Glad to see you made it home safe. It was good to finally see you guys out here in my back yard. See you soon. :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84cutty is ready 4 the BBQ and im bringin the cutty :biggrin: fuck it.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 14 2008, 03:09 PM~11345127
> *should i bring some ladie's :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 11:24 AM~11372264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I LIKE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

WAS GOING BUT THERE WILL BE FAILURES FANS THERE NOT GOING :0 :0 :0 EL RAIDER


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings+Aug 18 2008, 03:47 PM~11374805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c u there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 18 2008, 10:29 PM~11379098
> *WAS GOING BUT THERE WILL BE FAILURES FANS THERE NOT GOING :0  :0  :0 EL RAIDER
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 19 2008, 08:38 AM~11380839
> *yes homie, make sure u stop by so we can talk some shit  :biggrin:
> c u there
> *


 :biggrin: oh yeah bro'....i'm always down to talk mess with you. you know i have nothing but love for you - during off season!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 19 2008, 08:43 AM~11380874
> *:biggrin: oh yeah bro'....i'm always down to talk mess with you. you know i have nothing but love for you - during off season!!!! :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

WE'RE READY DA BOYZ ARE CALLIN IN SICK THAT DAY :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 19 2008, 08:38 AM~11380839
> *yes homie, make sure u stop by so we can talk some shit  :biggrin:
> c u there
> *


can u bring anna


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

ONE WEEK AWAY.....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 20 2008, 05:35 PM~11396536
> *can u bring anna
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 21 2008, 12:53 PM~11403563
> *:cheesy:
> *


she wants 2 come so can bring her 2 the picnic. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

im bringing a suprise....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 3 2008, 12:43 PM~10077526
> *It is that time again ... we are having our 2nd annual bbq .... come out and relax with us  and enjoy some good food .... We are having it on Saturday August 30th 2008 @ the Marina in San Leandro .... Flier to be posted this week .... MARK THOSE CALENDARS .....
> 
> 
> ...


Locs you know i'm there, can only stop by for a couple of hours.. My crew is fighting that night. It's gonna be a good show, I can feel it in my bones! :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=locs_650,Aug 21 2008, 12:29 PM~11402842]
ONE WEEK AWAY..... 












:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 21 2008, 11:43 PM~11409266
> *Locs you know i'm there, can only stop by for a couple of hours.. My crew is fighting that night. It's gonna be a good show, I can feel it in my bones!  :biggrin:
> *







:0


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

ya mero cabrones so get ready :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 21 2008, 10:43 PM~11409266
> *Locs you know i'm there, can only stop by for a couple of hours.. My crew is fighting that night. It's gonna be a good show, I can feel it in my bones!  :biggrin:
> *


ay wey! and what bone may that be? :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigBoyTransporting_@Aug 21 2008, 04:19 PM~11405816
> *im bringing a suprise....
> *


what is it? what is it? hno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 21 2008, 11:43 PM~11409266
> *Locs you know i'm there, can only stop by for a couple of hours.. My crew is fighting that night. It's gonna be a good show, I can feel it in my bones!  :biggrin:
> *


All good .... if you can make it out and come kick it ..... who is your crew?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 22 2008, 09:40 AM~11411064
> *ay wey!  and what bone may that be? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 22 2008, 11:41 AM~11411072
> *what is it? what is it? hno:
> *


something special


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2008, 10:10 AM~11411317
> *All good .... if you can make it out and come kick it ..... who is your crew?
> *


Shotgun Boxing crew. It's always fun kicking back with the folks. Yadarra mean? Maybe, I should wear my very sexy.... Raider jersey... He he!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 22 2008, 09:40 AM~11411064
> *ay wey!  and what bone may that be? :biggrin:
> *


I feel it tickling my funny bonuos.... Lol


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 10:57 AM~11412162
> *Shotgun Boxing crew. It's always fun kicking back with the folks. Yadarra mean? Maybe, I should wear my very sexy.... Raider jersey... He he!
> *


ruthie you would look 100 times better with a niner jersey trust me tell her loc's. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 22 2008, 12:03 PM~11412215
> *ruthie you would look 100 times better with a niner jersey trust me tell her loc's.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Never.....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 11:57 AM~11412162
> *Shotgun Boxing crew. It's always fun kicking back with the folks. Yadarra mean? Maybe, I should wear my very sexy.... Raider jersey... He he!
> *


Yeah i know who they are ... went to a show they threw last year .... there was boxing after the show .... the main guy is hella cool .... do not wear the jersey :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 11:59 AM~11412191
> *I feel it tickling my funny bonuos.... Lol
> *












:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 22 2008, 12:03 PM~11412215
> *ruthie you would look 100 times better with a niner jersey trust me tell her loc's.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You already be knowin ..... i keep saying it ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 12:18 PM~11412351
> *Never.....
> *


Then no jersey at all :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2008, 12:48 PM~11412605
> *Then no jersey at all  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Fine.... No jersey.


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 02:16 PM~11412781
> *Fine.... No jersey.
> *


nothing at all is cool :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Aug 22 2008, 01:19 PM~11412803
> *nothing at all is cool :biggrin:
> *


 Lol... Shhiiittt!


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 02:24 PM~11412833
> *Lol... Shhiiittt!
> *


just kidding but you do look very good in everything i've ever seen you in :worship:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Aug 22 2008, 01:28 PM~11412867
> *just kidding but you do look very good in everything i've ever seen you in  :worship:
> *


Thank you.... I really do try HARD, ASS a cochina member I get a lot of pressure. Lol and I have to do my best!


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 02:35 PM~11412927
> *Thank you.... I really do try HARD, ASS a cochina member I get a lot of pressure. Lol  and I have to do my best!
> *


yes, you are the best :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Aug 22 2008, 01:19 PM~11412803
> *nothing at all is cool :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Aug 22 2008, 01:38 PM~11412944
> *yes, you are the best :biggrin:
> *


Nah, it's the rides that makes us girls look good


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 01:07 PM~11413180
> *Nah, it's the rides that makes us girls look good
> *


yeah the thong helps tho :biggrin:


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 03:07 PM~11413180
> *Nah, it's the rides that makes us girls look good
> *


i've seen you girls and it is you girls that make the cars look alot better :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 22 2008, 02:10 PM~11413209
> *yeah the thong helps tho :biggrin:
> *


Hmm? It doesn't make the wives happy... I try and please both.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Aug 22 2008, 02:11 PM~11413217
> *i've seen you girls and it is you girls that make the cars look alot better :thumbsup:
> *


Okay.... It's both!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 22 2008, 02:10 PM~11413209
> *yeah the thong helps tho :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: locs_650, EL PATRON, *64Rag*


What's going on bro did you get my PM?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 02:19 PM~11413300
> *Okay.... It's both!
> *


What time are you going to try and make it out at?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2008, 02:23 PM~11413331
> *What time are you going to try and make it out at?
> *


What time does it start, u guys having any carne asada....? It's my favorite!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 02:26 PM~11413362
> *What time does it start, u guys having any carne asada....? It's my favorite!
> *


Starts at 11 til 5 .... no carne just fried chicken .... with some other side dishes .... 400 lbs of chicken :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2008, 02:29 PM~11413390
> *Starts at 11 til 5 .... no carne just fried chicken .... with some other side dishes .... 400 lbs of chicken  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Umm..... Can I bring a tupper ware container to take home got feed all of my 15 kids... Lmao!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 02:36 PM~11413454
> *Umm..... Can I bring a tupper ware container to take home got feed all of my 15 kids... Lmao!
> *


sure .....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 02:36 PM~11413454
> *Umm..... Can I bring a tupper ware container to take home got feed all of my 15 kids... Lmao!
> *


You going to enter the beer chug contest .... or the jalapeño eating contest :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2008, 02:40 PM~11413480
> *sure .....
> *


Woo hoo... It's my lucky day!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 02:44 PM~11413519
> *Woo hoo... It's my lucky day!
> *


I want to see pictures of all 15 ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2008, 02:42 PM~11413495
> *You going to enter the beer chug contest .... or the jalapeño eating contest  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I can do the ja lap ano contest.... Who wants some? Nation wide champ right here!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: damn locs....stop showing this picture, you're making me hungry again :biggrin: - hey ruthie...you can be my dessert - LATINA DOLCE CAKE - i like to have my cake and EAT IT too :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2008, 02:46 PM~11413529
> *I want to see pictures of all 15 .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Aint no thang but a chicken wing... Wait till I get home...


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 22 2008, 02:50 PM~11413569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a Chicana flan... Or so what I've been told.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 02:56 PM~11413614
> *I'm a Chicana flan... Or so what I've been told.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 02:48 PM~11413552
> *I can do the ja lap ano contest.... Who wants some? Nation wide champ right here!
> *


Cool ten off the grill who can eat them the fastest ..... 

:biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2008, 02:59 PM~11413633
> *Cool ten off the grill who can eat them the fastest .....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 Sweet... Cause I won't chew.. I swallow them whole.....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 03:04 PM~11413677
> *Sweet... Cause I won't chew.. I swallow them whole.....
> *


OH SHITTTTTTTT........ :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



and one extra pepper .... a habanero.....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2008, 03:05 PM~11413691
> *OH SHITTTTTTTT........  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> and one extra pepper .... a habanero.....
> *


Ha ha... I'm telling u I'm the offical cochina!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 03:10 PM~11413728
> *Ha ha... I'm telling u I'm the offical cochina!
> *


I already be knowin ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2008, 03:15 PM~11413766
> *I already be knowin .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Your too kool.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 02:56 PM~11413614
> *I'm a Chicana flan... Or so what I've been told.
> *


 :biggrin: that's cool too... i like CHICANA FLAN, it's sweet, juicy and sometimes a little tart - it's all good baby!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:roflmao: ruthie..... by the way - i can eat my CHICANA FLAN with NO HANDS :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 22 2008, 03:33 PM~11413909
> *:roflmao: ruthie..... by the way - i can eat my CHICANA FLAN with NO HANDS :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Pretty soon!!!  




408 ryders c.c. we be taking the beer chuggin contest!! :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

*T
T
M
F
T*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 22 2008, 04:16 PM~11414210
> *T
> T
> M
> ...


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:0 Wow reading the posts from Ruthie got my palms all sweaty and the sweat on my forehead beading up! hno:


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 02:56 PM~11413614
> *I'm a Chicana flan... Or so what I've been told.
> *


Fucken Cochinos!!! :biggrin: What up ruthie you cummin to the BarbQ to eat some thighs,Legs,bresssesss wit us....That is chicken of course (Mas Cochina)... :roflmao:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

STRANGERS WASH DATE CHANGED!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 22 2008, 03:33 PM~11413909
> *:roflmao: ruthie..... by the way - i can eat my CHICANA FLAN with NO HANDS :roflmao:
> *


WOW..... Like that,You got tricks! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Aug 22 2008, 06:48 PM~11415253
> *Fucken Cochinos!!! :biggrin:  What up ruthie you cummin to the BarbQ to eat some thighs,Legs,bresssesss wit us....That is chicken of course (Mas Cochina)... :roflmao:
> *


I love breast..... Make sure to have the peppers ready!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

That's right, pleased to meet you
I still won't tell you my name
Don't you believe in mystery
Don't you wanna play my game
I'm lookin' for a man to love me
Like I never been loved before
I'm lookin' for a man that'll do it anywhere
Even on a limousine floor 'cause

Tonight I'm livin' in a fantasy
My own little nasty world
Tonight, don't you wanna come with me
Do you think I'm a nasty girl
Tonight I'm livin' in a fantasy
My own little nasty world
Tonight, don't you wanna come with me
Do you think I'm a nasty girl

I guess I'm just used to sailors
I think they got water on the brain
I think they got more water upstairs
Than they got sugar on a candy cane
That's right, it's been a long time
Since I had a man that did it real good
If you ain't scared, take it out
I'll do it like a real live nasty girl should


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 23 2008, 12:38 AM~11417594
> *I love breast..... Make sure to have the peppers ready!
> *


I hope your ready cause i know how to turn up the heat :biggrin: but i wont be able to cool you down once the habanero touches them lips....


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 23 2008, 01:22 AM~11417685
> *That's right, pleased to meet you
> I still won't tell you my name
> Don't you believe in mystery
> ...


Damn girl !!!! Who needs chile to make my meal spicy when  i could just have you... :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Keep it at the top!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

See you there Loc's .....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 22 2008, 02:04 PM~11413677
> *Sweet... Cause I won't chew.. <span style='color:red'>wow! can i take you to go :biggrin:*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 24 2008, 08:20 PM~11427626
> *See you there Loc's .....
> *


cool bro .... going to be a good day ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 23 2008, 01:22 AM~11417685
> *That's right, pleased to meet you
> I still won't tell you my name
> Don't you believe in mystery
> ...


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 25 2008, 09:47 AM~11431267
> *cool bro .... going to be a good day ....
> *



U SURE? :biggrin: 





ARE WE GOINT TO SAMS AFTERWARDS, TILL NIGHT AND THEN SAN JO??


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

Alright hope everyone is ready for this weekend, start training

Contest:

TUG-A-WAR: car club v.s car club then at the end all faider fans v.s NINER fans

JALAPENO EATIN: first to kill 10 grilled jalapeno and a little habanero

BEER CHUGGIN: first to kill two 40's by two members per club

3 LEG RACE

2 PINATAS FOR THE KIDS


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 25 2008, 09:51 AM~11431299
> *Alright hope everyone is ready for this weekend, start training
> 
> DAMM IM GONA WIN THEN ALL BY MY SELF!!!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 25 2008, 09:51 AM~11431299
> *Alright hope everyone is ready for this weekend, start training
> 
> Contest:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

wuts up locs? shoot me some directionns to get from san jo.  




and damn, ruthie going off in this topic, :biggrin: 
she keep that up and i will be competeing in the 3 legged race alone like nelson. she on fire


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 23 2008, 12:38 AM~11417594
> *I love breast..... Make sure to have the peppers ready!
> *


 :wave: the way you been talking, you got my chile ready :tongue:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 25 2008, 10:54 AM~11431827
> *wuts up locs? shoot me some directionns to get from san jo.
> and damn, ruthie going off in this topic, :biggrin:
> she keep that up and i will be competeing in the 3 legged race alone like nelson. she on fire
> *


I-880 N toward Oakland 

Take the Marina Blvd W exit 

Merge onto Marina Blvd 

Continue on Monarch Bay Dr 

Turn right at Mulford Point Dr 

San Leandro Marina


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 25 2008, 10:54 AM~11431827
> *wuts up locs? shoot me some directionns to get from san jo.
> and damn, ruthie going off in this topic, :biggrin:
> she keep that up and i will be competeing in the 3 legged race alone like nelson. she on fire
> *


 :roflmao: 


hey man were you doing your laundry saturday night??

that was you at the laundro world right?? :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 25 2008, 10:59 AM~11431863
> *:wave: the way you been talking, you got my chile ready  :tongue:
> *


Hey,Hey, Hey! Lets be serious here no funny buisness!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:twak: nah bro. thats the "message" oops i mean the hair and nail place. :biggrin: 


nah on the real, my boy just got that spot. he oppening his own tattoo spot. should be ready pretty soon. come thru and get your tat. he real good at doing the inspiration plaque :biggrin:

:wave: ruthie


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 25 2008, 12:50 PM~11433491
> *Hey,Hey, Hey! Lets be serious here no funny buisness!
> *


you gonna be part of the tug-a-war backin up the fader fans (no ofence gilbert) 
:biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 25 2008, 01:52 PM~11433506
> *:twak: nah bro. thats the "message" oops i mean the hair and nail place.  :biggrin:
> nah on the real, my boy just got that spot. he oppening his own tattoo spot. should be ready pretty soon. come thru and get your tat. he real good at doing the inspiration plaque  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Hi!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 25 2008, 09:51 AM~11431299
> *Alright hope everyone is ready for this weekend, start training
> 
> Contest:
> ...


No band wagon fans either .....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 25 2008, 02:17 PM~11433696
> *No band wagon fans either .....
> *


But I thought you were making an exception? :uh:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 there goes your team than :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 25 2008, 01:50 PM~11433491
> *Hey,Hey, Hey! Lets be serious here no funny buisness!
> *


  always serious bout funny buisiness :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 25 2008, 02:22 PM~11433720
> *  always serious bout funny buisiness  :biggrin:
> *


Dude, I hope no one notice that we spelled business wrong?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 25 2008, 02:20 PM~11433709
> *:0  there goes your team than  :biggrin:
> *


That's not true ... more people like the raiders cause they think it makes them seem hard cause of the real fans ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 25 2008, 02:20 PM~11433707
> *But I thought you were making an exception? :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 25 2008, 09:51 AM~11431299
> *Alright hope everyone is ready for this weekend, start training
> 
> Contest:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 25 2008, 02:54 PM~11434010
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Oh, okay! So it's like that now? :angry:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 25 2008, 03:03 PM~11434104
> *Oh, okay! So it's like that now? :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: why the short temper huh ....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 25 2008, 03:11 PM~11434173
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  why the short temper huh ....
> *


After 15 kids you tend to lose fuses... he he


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 25 2008, 03:17 PM~11434245
> *After 15 kids you tend to lose fuses... he he
> *


So how old is your son going to be?


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 25 2008, 09:41 AM~11431221
> * wow! can i take you to go  :biggrin:
> *


I knew that was coming sometime soon!!! Cochinoooooooooooooooo’s 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 25 2008, 03:36 PM~11434468
> *I knew that was coming sometime soon!!! Cochinoooooooooooooooo’s
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Cochinoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo's ....... 

:biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I dont want locs to get mad.. Let keep it about the topic.
So, How about them chicken breast, is it going to be seasoned? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 25 2008, 01:52 PM~11433506
> *:twak: nah bro. thats the "message" oops i mean the hair and nail place.  :biggrin:
> nah on the real, my boy just got that spot. he oppening his own tattoo spot. should be ready pretty soon. come thru and get your tat. he real good at doing the inspirations plaque  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 

where should i get it at? :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

see you guys out there saturday! :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 25 2008, 07:55 PM~11437283
> *see you guys out there saturday!  :thumbsup:
> *


YEA WHAT J SAID!!!


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

iz it saturday yet? i just smoked a blunt and i'm HELLA hungry for some fried chicken :roflmao: see ya'll saturday!!!! - big rasta


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 26 2008, 08:38 AM~11440786
> * iz it saturday yet? i just smoked a blunt and i'm HELLA hungry for some fried chicken :roflmao: see ya'll saturday!!!! - big rasta
> *


Whats the haps Big Rasta!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Aug 26 2008, 09:18 AM~11441017
> *Whats the haps Big Rasta!!! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


:wave: WASSUP NELLYNELL....JUST CHILLIN HERE AT WORK BRO WAITING FOR SATURDAY TO COME SO I CAN GET MY GRUB ON. I'LL SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND PIMPIN' :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Almost fried chicken time :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 25 2008, 04:56 PM~11435292
> *I dont want locs to get mad.. Let keep it about the topic.
> So, How about them chicken breast, is it going to be seasoned? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


     



seasoned and deep fried ..... there are people on here who have had the chicken and can vouch for it ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 25 2008, 07:55 PM~11437283
> *see you guys out there saturday!  :thumbsup:
> *


Right on bro .... see you out there ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Just a few more days..... can't wait .... going to be good times ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 26 2008, 09:34 AM~11441145
> *
> seasoned and deep fried ..... there are people on here who have had the chicken and can vouch for it ....
> *




not me :angry: :angry: :biggrin: but time is on :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 26 2008, 09:36 AM~11441165
> *not me  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  but time is on  :biggrin:
> *


That was cause last year you brought some uninvited guests .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 26 2008, 09:37 AM~11441172
> *That was cause last year you brought some uninvited guests ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




I thought u would be happy 2 c ur uncles :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 26 2008, 09:59 AM~11441366
> *I thought u would be happy 2 c ur uncles  :cheesy:
> *


I don't like uncle tom .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

They saw that raider flag i know you were nothing but trouble ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 26 2008, 10:05 AM~11441420
> *I don't like uncle tom ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> They saw that raider flag i know you were nothing but trouble ....
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hater :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 26 2008, 10:19 AM~11441535
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> hater  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Alright hope everyone is ready for this weekend, start training

Contest:

TUG-A-WAR: car club v.s car club then at the end all faider fans v.s NINER fans

JALAPENO EATIN: first to kill 10 grilled jalapeno and a little habanero

BEER CHUGGIN: first to kill two 40's by two members per club

3 LEG RACE

2 PINATAS FOR THE KIDS


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 26 2008, 09:20 AM~11441040
> *:wave: WASSUP NELLYNELL....JUST CHILLIN HERE AT WORK BRO WAITING FOR SATURDAY TO COME SO I CAN GET MY GRUB ON. I'LL SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND PIMPIN' :wave:
> *


Cant wait!! Its a big thing for us and we want everyone to have a good time so its becoming a big project to be proud of..... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 26 2008, 11:21 AM~11442051
> *Alright hope everyone is ready for this weekend, start training
> 
> Contest:
> ...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 26 2008, 11:21 AM~11442051
> *Alright hope everyone is ready for this weekend, start training
> 
> BEER CHUGGIN</span>: first to kill two 40's by two members per club
> ...



So what kind of Pisto are these guys chuggin :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

see you Sat Locs.


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 26 2008, 12:05 PM~11442448
> *So what kind of Pisto are these guys chuggin :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



We havnt decided yet but what ever it is you have to drink it if your a true Wino... :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:05 AM~11442448
> *So what kind of Pisto are these guys chuggin :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Some 2-11 mickeys old english colt 45 :biggrin: choose :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Aug 26 2008, 12:21 PM~11442592
> *We havnt decided yet but what ever it is you have to drink it if your a true Wino... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I'm a tru Low Rider Bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 26 2008, 11:36 AM~11442698
> *Some 2-11 mickeys old english colt 45  :biggrin:  choose  :biggrin:
> *


j/k youll see on saturday :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

i'm down for a chugin pisto.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 26 2008, 12:18 PM~11442566
> *see you Sat Locs.
> *


Sounds good bro .... what time you expect to be down this way?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

T
T
M
F
T

:guns: 
:guns: 
:guns: 
:guns: 
:guns: 
:guns: 
:guns: 
:guns: 
:guns: 
:guns:


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 26 2008, 12:37 PM~11442705
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I'm a tru Low Rider Bro!!! :biggrin:
> *


hey you could be a lowriding wino like some pendejos i know... :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

1min28sec :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Aug 26 2008, 01:42 PM~11443311
> *hey you could be a lowriding wino like some pendejos i know... :biggrin:
> *


What year is your cutlass, 81?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Aug 26 2008, 01:42 PM~11443311
> *hey you could be a lowriding wino like some pendejos i know... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 LOL


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Aug 26 2008, 12:42 PM~11443311
> *hey you could be a lowriding wino like some pendejos i know... :biggrin:
> *


Who you callin a pendejo light weight? :angry: 





















:biggrin: BORRACHO YOA NACIDO, BORRACHO YOA CRESIDO..... Y SE SINCERAMENTE QUE BORRACHO ADE MORRIR!!! AYYYYHAAA!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 26 2008, 01:03 PM~11443523
> *1min28sec :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: A 40? NO QUE 48 SECONDS Y LA CHINGADA


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 26 2008, 02:18 PM~11443694
> *Who you callin a pendejo light weight? :angry:
> :biggrin:  BORRACHO YOA NACIDO, BORRACHO YOA CRESIDO..... Y SE SINCERAMENTE QUE BORRACHO ADE MORRIR!!!        AYYYYHAAA!!!!!!!!
> *





calmate lupillo


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

no wey im not bald :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 26 2008, 02:23 PM~11443754
> *no wey im not bald  :biggrin:
> *




ok Jenny :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

I heard someone say we should do some MD 20/20 .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 26 2008, 02:06 PM~11443556
> *What year is your cutlass, 81?
> *


84 i think


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 26 2008, 02:20 PM~11443714
> *:uh: A 40? NO QUE 48 SECONDS Y LA CHINGADA
> *


+ 48 sec :biggrin: the min & 28 is my partner :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 26 2008, 01:25 PM~11443764
> *ok Jenny  :biggrin:
> *


CULERO!


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

so you got it down in 48 sec and your patna in 1min 28sec?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 26 2008, 02:55 PM~11444021
> *CULERO!
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

esto esta culero y nadien le decia












:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 26 2008, 02:57 PM~11444046
> *so you got it down in 48 sec and your patna in 1min 28sec?
> *


calling you right now


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 26 2008, 02:30 PM~11443829
> *I heard someone say we should do some MD 20/20 ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84cutty is ready :biggrin: then ill be hittin sanjo 4 blvd nite


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 26 2008, 03:04 PM~11444117
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> esto esta culero y nadien le decia
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






TTT


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 26 2008, 12:36 PM~11442698
> *Some 2-11 mickeys old english colt 45  :biggrin:  choose  :biggrin:
> *


if theres mickeys im down


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 26 2008, 11:21 AM~11442051
> *Alright hope everyone is ready for this weekend, start training
> 
> Contest:</span>
> ...


ohh u know da niner fan bout 2 win da tug a war


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@Aug 26 2008, 11:28 PM~11449183
> *ohh u know da niner fan bout 2 win da tug a war
> *


HELL YEAH! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 26 2008, 08:37 PM~11447247
> *
> 
> 84cutty is ready :biggrin: then ill be hittin sanjo 4 blvd nite
> *






:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 26 2008, 08:37 PM~11447247
> *
> 
> 84cutty is ready :biggrin: then ill be hittin sanjo 4 blvd nite
> *



84 Cutty never even hooked up a homie with the Monterey SLM Pixs :nosad:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

HELL YEAH THE NINERS ALL THE WAY TUG A WAR I HOPE ITS NOT HOT THE RAIDERS MAKEUP IS GOING TO BE SMEARING. LOLOLOLOLOOL


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 27 2008, 08:34 AM~11450239
> *HELL YEAH THE NINERS ALL THE WAY TUG A WAR I HOPE ITS NOT HOT THE RAIDERS MAKEUP IS GOING TO BE SMEARING.  LOLOLOLOLOOL
> *



*BATTLE of the BAY* :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

This is how my boy Loc’s is training for the chuggin contest!!! LMAO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: EGG'S OF STEEL!!!








:roflmao:


T
T
M
F
T


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Curtis after the contest .....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel+Aug 27 2008, 08:34 AM~11450239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WE ARE GOING 2 WIN AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 27 2008, 11:00 AM~11451317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 27 2008, 10:57 AM~11451302
> *Curtis after the contest .....
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Let the games begin!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 27 2008, 11:05 AM~11451347
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Let the games begin!!!!
> *


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i can tell its going to be off the hook. see you guys there.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 27 2008, 11:27 AM~11451495
> *i can tell its going to be off the hook. see you guys there.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 27 2008, 10:59 AM~11451315
> *http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m11/elraider831/funny/*****-please.jpg
> WE ARE GOING 2 WIN AGAIN  :biggrin:
> *


 Hell yeah! I will add my extra 2 pounds including my kids.... We got this!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 27 2008, 02:14 PM~11452987
> *Hell yeah! I will add my extra 2 pounds including my kids.... We got this!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 27 2008, 02:14 PM~11452987
> *Hell yeah! I will add my extra 2 pounds including my kids.... We got this!
> *


Bring it ...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 26 2008, 02:57 PM~11444046
> *so you got it down in 48 sec and your patna in 1min 28sec?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

can someone put up the address and zip code so i can map quest this please.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 27 2008, 02:42 PM~11453230
> *can someone put up the address and zip code so i can map quest this please.
> *



40 San Leandro Marina D
San Leandro, CA 94577
(510) 357-7447

go back i think a page and i put some directions up there ....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 27 2008, 02:21 PM~11453043
> *Bring it ......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It's already been brought! RAIders.....


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 27 2008, 02:54 PM~11453335
> *It's already been brought! 9ers.....
> *


i like this girl locs :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 27 2008, 01:54 PM~11453335
> *It's already been brought! RAIders.....
> *


whut you bringin girl we aint pullin shoelaces, :biggrin: i don't think you can even wrap your hands around the rope


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 27 2008, 01:57 PM~11453364
> *i like this girl locs :biggrin:
> *


ohh yeah she a die hard 49ER but she fakin the funk right now


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 27 2008, 01:14 PM~11452987
> *Hell yeah! I will add my extra 2 pounds including my kids.... We got this!
> *


where did the 2 pounds go :cheesy:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 27 2008, 02:59 PM~11453389
> *ohh yeah she a die hard 49ER but she fakin the funk right now
> *


 :yes:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 27 2008, 02:54 PM~11453335
> *It's already been brought! 49ERS.....
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 27 2008, 02:54 PM~11453335
> *9 errrrsssssss.....................
> *


oh yeah


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 27 2008, 02:54 PM~11453335
> *I'm trying out for the 49er cheer leaders
> *



that would be tight let me get a picture with you when you become one!!  



this girls coo' locs :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 27 2008, 03:06 PM~11453465
> *that would be tight let me get a picture with you when you become one!!
> this girls coo' locs :biggrin:
> *


Yeah i know bro ....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 27 2008, 02:58 PM~11453377
> *I love the Raiders... Some times I pretend to be  a whiner just so I can play with the guys.
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 27 2008, 02:58 PM~11453377
> *whut you bringin girl we aint pullin shoelaces, :biggrin:  i don't think you can even wrap your hands around the rope
> *


First of all.. I've handle bigger ropes than that... 2end. Were going against the whiners... I can do this solo, I will even close my eyes... Aint no thang but a chinken wing!
Enough said.... Case closed! Your going down *******.. Ha!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 27 2008, 03:06 PM~11453465
> *that would be tight let me get a picture with you when you become one!!
> this girls coo' locs :biggrin:
> *


Are you trying to get me killed? It's Raiders on mine.... Puro Raiders!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 27 2008, 03:06 PM~11453465
> *that would be tight let me get a picture with you when you become one!!
> this girls coo' locs :biggrin:
> *


Are you trying to get me killed, Have u seen what hapens to your people? I've seen and helped. It's Raiders on mine.... Puro Raiders!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 27 2008, 03:42 PM~11453796
> *Are you trying to get me killed? It's 9ers on mine.... Puro 9ers!
> *


sorry


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 27 2008, 03:44 PM~11453827
> *Are you trying to get me killed, Have u seen what hapens to your people? I've seen and helped. It's Raiders on mine.... Puro Raiders!
> *


No tell me what happens to us? 



oh yeah 









FUCK THE RAIDERS


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 27 2008, 03:44 PM~11453827
> *Are you trying to get me killed, Have u seen what hapens to your people? I've seen and helped. It's 9ers on mine.... Puro 9ers!
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 27 2008, 03:51 PM~11453900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 27 2008, 03:48 PM~11453869
> *No tell me what happens to us?
> oh yeah
> FUCK THE RAIDERS
> *


 Have u not been watching the games??


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 27 2008, 03:52 PM~11453904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the backround :biggrin: SF


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 27 2008, 03:52 PM~11453908
> *Have u not been watching the games??
> *


yeah we lost one and won two .... and the raitards have won one game, lost one game, and got bent over in Oakland for the last game .....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 27 2008, 03:53 PM~11453918
> *i like the backround :biggrin: SF
> *


She requested that background .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 27 2008, 03:54 PM~11453930
> *She requested that background ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LIKE MY BOY BORAT ONCE SAID............NAAIICE!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 27 2008, 03:55 PM~11453945
> *LIKE MY BOY BORAT ONCE SAID............NAAIICE!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 27 2008, 03:56 PM~11453953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 


NAAICCE..


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 27 2008, 03:49 PM~11453876
> *
> *


 I feel so VIOLATED!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Wait shes replying ..... hno: hno:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 27 2008, 03:57 PM~11453961
> *I feel so VIOLATED!!!
> *


WHY??? :dunno: :tears:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 27 2008, 03:57 PM~11453962
> *Wait shes replying .....  hno:  hno:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 27 2008, 03:57 PM~11453961
> *I feel so VIOLATED!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 27 2008, 03:56 PM~11453953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 What the fuck is this a gang bang... Oh, gain up on a girl...
I thought the SF stand for suck and fuck... Thought it was the Barrio Girl booth. He he


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 27 2008, 03:59 PM~11453976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 27 2008, 04:01 PM~11453991
> *What the fuck is this a gang bang... Oh, suck and fuck...  He he
> *


there you go with that wish full thinking .....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 27 2008, 04:05 PM~11454023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

What's good Rasta ????


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 27 2008, 04:01 PM~11453991
> *What the fuck is this a gang bang... Oh, gain up on a girl...
> I thought the SF stand for suck and fuck... Thought it was the Barrio Girl booth. He he
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Augh.... Look. It's locs, big rasta and Nasty. It's a whiner gang bang.. I'm telling u.. The people out there in san fran. Sure do know how to be gay.... What my Big Rasta homie is here.. Tell them it's all about the Raiders..


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 27 2008, 04:06 PM~11454038
> *What's good Rasta ????
> *


 :biggrin: chillin here at work...it's HOT as a mutha out here in walnut creek. so...i see ms. ruthie's cuming to the picnic huh - i can't wait!!!. it's going to be on and poppin' :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 27 2008, 04:10 PM~11454074
> *Augh.... Look. It's locs, big rasta and Nasty. It's a whiner gang bang.. I'm telling u.. The people out there in san fran. Sure do know how to be gay.... What my Big Rasta homie is here.. Tell them it's all about the Raiders..
> *


Gang Bangin on a raider fan .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 27 2008, 04:10 PM~11454074
> *Augh.... Look. It's locs, big rasta and Nasty. It's a whiner gang bang.. I'm telling u.. The people out there in san fran. Sure do know how to be gay.... What my Big Rasta homie is here.. Tell them it's all about the 9ers..
> *



WHAT UP HOMIE TELL US :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Alright yall i am out ... have to go to school .... later ... till tomorrow .... 











*NINER EMPIRE *


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Lets keep this topic focused on the BBQ!! And not Peto’s!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 27 2008, 04:15 PM~11454118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL AIGHT HOMIE FA' SHO'  


FUNNY SHIT THOUGH HUH???


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 27 2008, 04:10 PM~11454074
> *Augh.... Look. It's locs, big rasta and Nasty. It's a whiner gang bang.. I'm telling u.. The people out there in san fran. Sure do know how to be gay.... What my Big Rasta homie is here.. Tell them it's all about the Raiders..
> *


 :biggrin: no... i don't gang bang, i like to take turns and tear it up. I HATE TO SHARE. sorry love, but it's all about the NNNIIINNNEEERRRSSS sweetheart :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 27 2008, 04:14 PM~11454109
> *Alright yall i am out ... have to go to school .... later ... till tomorrow ....
> NINER EMPIRE
> *



AIGHT THEN LOCS


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 27 2008, 04:12 PM~11454089
> *Gang Bangin on a raider fan ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Don't get off on a Raider chick!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 27 2008, 01:44 PM~11453250
> *40 San Leandro Marina D
> San Leandro, CA 94577
> (510) 357-7447
> ...


thanks homie.much love for you guys.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 27 2008, 04:15 PM~11454122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Neva pimp!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 27 2008, 05:00 PM~11454601
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Neva pimp!!!
> *


naw......lol i didnt meen that towards you bro :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt iwant some ba ba ba brothas ba-b-q i want it to taste so good that it ull make you wanna slap your momma :biggrin:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 27 2008, 03:52 PM~11453904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam dat 9ner canipy behind her, makes diz pic look even betta. lol, its coo once she gets tired of da raiders she be comen 2 da oda side of da water, and theres always room 4 another fan. :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_MUCH LOVE _


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

this is goin to be a good bbq


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 27 2008, 10:29 PM~11457770
> *MUCH LOVE
> 
> 
> ...


All good bro .... maybe next time .... hey they should get married at the BBQ it has a great view and we can have Regal King take pictures .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 28 2008, 07:53 AM~11459568
> *this is goin to be a good bbq
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: NINER FANS ONLY....I HAVE A PAIR OF TICS TO THE GAME THIS FRIDAY - UPPER BOX - SEC.11, ROW H, SEAT 16 AND 17.I CAN'T GO - I'M SELLING THEM FOR $100.00 CASH ONLY - UNLESS YOU HAVE SOME BOMB ASS DANK....THEY WE CAN TRADE. HIT ME UP!!!. BIG RASTA :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 28 2008, 06:53 AM~11459568
> *this is goin to be a good bbq
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 27 2008, 03:31 PM~11454281
> *Don't get off on a Raider chick!
> *


like i said before FUCK A RAIDER! ........................................................... (literally) whuts up ruthizzle :biggrin:


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

Its going to be a nice day on Saturday!!!!!!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 27 2008, 03:52 PM~11453904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: yo locs, why all this hatin on the raiders? oh yeah, check out that kid crying against your quarter panel. gotta be one of your fellow whiner fans after they lost :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 28 2008, 09:05 AM~11460497
> *:angry:  yo locs, why all this hatin on the raiders? oh yeah, check out that kid crying against your quarter panel. gotta be one of your fellow whiner fans after they lost  :biggrin:
> *


Niners all day pimpin  , it's ok gilbert you have a little raider in you :biggrin: nobodys perfect :biggrin: just be ready to pull on that rope saturday


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 28 2008, 10:05 AM~11460497
> *:angry:  yo locs, why all this hatin on the raiders? oh yeah, check out that kid crying against your quarter panel. gotta be one of your fellow whiner fans after they lost  :biggrin:
> *


Good thing the little guy wasn't a raider fan cause then there would be make-up all over my car ..... 

It is funny how raitard fans call us whinners but we have nothing to complain about .... it is you guys who are always whinning about bad calls and loses


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

2 more days i can't wait hno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 28 2008, 11:25 AM~11461225
> *2 more days i can't wait hno:
> *


I know .... hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 

Everyone on the list got everything yet????


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 28 2008, 10:26 AM~11461234
> *I know ....  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> Everyone on the list got everything yet????
> *


im calling everyone today as soon as i get off work 2 make sure  or they gettin thrown into the marina on sat :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 28 2008, 11:28 AM~11461251
> *im calling everyone today as soon as i get off work 2 make sure   or they gettin thrown into the marina on sat :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good bro ....


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 28 2008, 11:28 AM~11461251
> *im calling everyone today as soon as i get off work 2 make sure   or they gettin thrown into the marina on sat :biggrin:
> *


i'll help u bro.


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 28 2008, 10:48 AM~11461395
> *i'll help u bro.
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks lol


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 28 2008, 11:28 AM~11461251
> *im calling everyone today as soon as i get off work 2 make sure   or they gettin thrown into the marina on sat :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: EL PATRON....JUST DON'T THROW THE FRIED CHICKEN OR YOU'LL HAVE SOME ANGRY PEOPLE AFTER YOU....j/k :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 28 2008, 11:01 AM~11461506
> *:biggrin: EL PATRON....JUST DON'T THROW THE FRIED CHICKEN OR YOU'LL HAVE SOME ANGRY PEOPLE AFTER YOU....j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: nah im refering to my members who don't come thru :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

te estoy viendo pinche pirruris (el raider) whut u up 2 :scrutinize:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'M HUNGRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 28 2008, 11:13 AM~11461643
> *I'M HUNGRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  :biggrin:
> *


ya mero buey is it saturday yet? :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 28 2008, 12:14 PM~11461659
> *ya mero buey is it saturday yet? :cheesy:
> *





:nosad: :nosad:


wut's da add so I can mapquest it :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 27 2008, 02:44 PM~11453250
> *40 San Leandro Marina D
> San Leandro, CA 94577
> (510) 357-7447
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: locs_650, *Ruthie Skye*



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh boy, oh boy..... 2 more days guys!!!!!! Hey Big Rasta.... You bringing some off that rasta grass?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 28 2008, 01:34 PM~11462458
> *
> *




thanks homie, I need 2 print directions from da convention center to da picnic :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh boy, oh boy..... 2 more days guys!!!!!! Hey Big Rasta.... You bringing some of that, umm.... You know?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

El Raider,
Have ur ladie bring some of her bomb azz rice???


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 02:33 PM~11462969
> *Oh boy, oh boy..... 2 more days guys!!!!!! Hey Big Rasta.... You bringing some of that, umm.... You know?
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 28 2008, 02:46 PM~11463086
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Anything I can help with and what's the weather gonna be like?


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 02:31 PM~11462941
> *Oh boy, oh boy..... 2 more days guys!!!!!! Hey Big Rasta.... You bringing some off that rasta grass?
> *


 :biggrin: ASS, GAS OR GRASS....NO ONE SMOKES FOR FREE. I'LL MAKE AN EXCEPTION FOR YOU RUTHIE.......NOT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 02:38 PM~11463010
> *El Raider,
> Have ur ladie bring some of her bomb azz rice???
> *



white or amarillo? :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 02:51 PM~11463128
> *Anything I can help with and what's the weather gonna be like?
> *



Partly Cloudy
Partly Cloudy 
High
74°F

Low
57°F


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 28 2008, 02:33 PM~11462965
> *thanks homie, I need 2 print directions from da convention center to da picnic  :biggrin:
> *


  EL RAIDER....FROM DOWN SOUTH, JUST TAKE 880 NORTH TOWARDS OAKLAND AND TAKE THE MARINA WEST EXIT, GO DOWN UNTIL YOU SEE THE CLOUD OF SMOKE FROM MY "67" :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 02:51 PM~11463128
> *Anything I can help with and what's the weather gonna be like?
> *


All good we will have everything set up .... just come have a good time .... we will provide everything .....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 28 2008, 02:56 PM~11463167
> * EL RAIDER....FROM DOWN SOUTH, JUST TAKE 880 NORTH TOWARDS OAKLAND AND TAKE THE MARINA WEST EXIT, GO DOWN UNTIL YOU SEE THE CLOUD OF SMOKE FROM MY "67" :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: make sure to come to the side where the water is and not the playground ....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 28 2008, 02:53 PM~11463140
> *white or amarillo?  :biggrin:
> *


Amarillo please!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Almost 9000 posts .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 02:58 PM~11463187
> *Amarillo please!
> *


That sounds good ..... will go good with some fried chicken .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 28 2008, 02:57 PM~11463177
> *All good we will have everything set up .... just come have a good time .... we will provide everything .....
> *


 :biggrin: ruthie....NO DISRESPECT...but can you wear some sexxxy lingerie and black sheer stockings w/ the line in the back :yes:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 28 2008, 02:52 PM~11463139
> *:biggrin: ASS, GAS OR GRASS....NO ONE SMOKES FOR FREE. I'LL MAKE AN EXCEPTION FOR YOU RUTHIE.......NOT!!! :biggrin:
> *


Don't trip.... Do u take ebt? Lmao


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 03:00 PM~11463205
> *Don't trip.... Do u take ebt? Lmao
> *


  what's ebt?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 28 2008, 03:00 PM~11463202
> *:biggrin: ruthie....NO DISRESPECT...but can you wear some sexxxy lingerie and black sheer stockings w/ the line in the back :yes:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: iz it time to eat yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 28 2008, 03:00 PM~11463202
> *:biggrin: ruthie....NO DISRESPECT...but can you wear some sexxxy lingerie and black sheer stockings w/ the line in the back :yes:
> *


And this comes from a fool that aint sharing his smoke..... Ha ha ha ha .... I will see what I can do? By the way..... My Vato is coming with me??? Ha ha ha


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 28 2008, 03:04 PM~11463238
> *:biggrin: iz it time to eat yet? :biggrin:
> *


I wish bro ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 03:05 PM~11463247
> *And this comes from a fool that aint sharing his smoke..... Ha ha ha ha .... I will see what I can do? By the way..... My Vato is coming with me??? Ha ha ha
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 28 2008, 03:05 PM~11463253
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 LMAO..... Be nice guys, he's the one that threw my naked ass out here to start doing it!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 03:09 PM~11463277
> *LMAO..... Be nice guys, he's the one that threw my naked ass out here to start doing it!
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: 




:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 28 2008, 03:03 PM~11463232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this 1's better  

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jp7VbjybZIA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jp7VbjybZIA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 28 2008, 03:10 PM~11463286
> *this 1's  better
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 28 2008, 03:11 PM~11463299
> *This is better  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UzTcgJCRmGc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UzTcgJCRmGc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 28 2008, 03:10 PM~11463284
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Wait a min. Aren't u bringing you wife??? No no no


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 03:05 PM~11463247
> *And this comes from a fool that aint sharing his smoke..... Ha ha ha ha .... I will see what I can do? By the way..... My Vato is coming with me??? Ha ha ha
> *


 :biggrin: ok...i'll share with you, but not your VATO. i don't smoke with vatos - just homies. i just want you to take a picture with my ride - if your vato says anything, tell him to come holla at me :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 03:16 PM~11463337
> *Wait a min. Aren't u bringing you wife??? No no no
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 03:00 PM~11463205
> *Don't trip.... Do u take ebt? Lmao
> *



u might not get it back :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 28 2008, 03:18 PM~11463368
> *u might not get it back  :biggrin:
> *


Almost that time to fire up the oil and get the food ready ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

wish i had a ride out there


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 28 2008, 03:16 PM~11463339
> *:biggrin: ok...i'll share with you, but not your VATO. i don't smoke with vatos - just homies. i just want you to take a picture with my ride - if your vato says anything, tell him to come holla at me :biggrin:
> *


Big Rasta.... Be nice!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 03:16 PM~11463337
> *Wait a min. Aren't u bringing you wife??? No no no
> *


Hey this is not about me this is about you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 28 2008, 03:21 PM~11463394
> *wish i had a ride out there
> *


i'm sure some one coming from out that way can give you a ride


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 28 2008, 03:22 PM~11463409
> *i'm sure some one coming from out that way can give you a ride
> *


maybe ill have to see


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 28 2008, 02:56 PM~11463167
> * EL RAIDER....FROM DOWN SOUTH, JUST TAKE 880 NORTH TOWARDS OAKLAND AND TAKE THE MARINA WEST EXIT, GO DOWN UNTIL YOU SEE THE CLOUD OF SMOKE FROM MY "67" :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: 




> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 28 2008, 02:58 PM~11463186
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  make sure to come to the side where the water is and not the playground ....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 03:21 PM~11463396
> *Does any one drop?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 03:09 PM~11463277
> *LMAO..... Be nice guys, he's the one that threw my naked ass out here to start doing it!
> *


 :0 naked :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 28 2008, 03:24 PM~11463430
> *:0  naked  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 03:21 PM~11463396
> *Big Rasta.... Be nice!
> *


 :biggrin: ok...i'll be cool :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Some old skool


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm HUNGRY FOR POLLO!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 03:33 PM~11463527
> *I'm HUNGRY FOR POLLO!!!!
> *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 03:33 PM~11463527
> *I'm HUNGRY FOR POLLO!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: me too...i'm so hungry, i can eat you ruthie :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 28 2008, 03:32 PM~11463514
> *:biggrin: ok...i'll be cool :biggrin:
> *


I'm ALWAYS nice to everyones wifes.. Que no El Raider? I know it's hard to see the Cochina with a man ... Butm you guys are gonna have to get over it.. Lol


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

almost time  what time r u gonna b there ruthie.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 28 2008, 03:36 PM~11463559
> *:biggrin: me too...i'm so hungry, i can eat you ruthie :roflmao:
> *


I'm no good.... I'm expired! Ha ha


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 03:38 PM~11463578
> *I'm ALWAYS nice to everyones wifes.. Que no El Raider? I know it's hard to see the Cochina with a man ... Butm you guys are gonna have to get over it.. Lol
> *


 :biggrin: why you gonna bring him...leave him at home :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 28 2008, 03:41 PM~11463620
> *:biggrin: why you gonna bring him...leave him at home :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Don you coming out to the BBQ this saturday?


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 28 2008, 03:41 PM~11463620
> *:biggrin: why you gonna bring him...leave him at home :biggrin:
> *


lol he is hella coo  ive met him


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 28 2008, 03:28 PM~11463464
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :0 pm them locs


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 28 2008, 03:44 PM~11463642
> *lol he is hella coo   ive met him
> *


 :biggrin: ok ruthie....bring him. if 84cutty says he's cool, then it's cool. if he starts to act up....i got the duct tape, rope and cement in the trunk. J/K ruthie :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 28 2008, 03:41 PM~11463620
> *:biggrin: why you gonna bring him...leave him at home :biggrin:
> *


I need him to PUT OUT MY FIRE!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 03:49 PM~11463685
> *I need him to PUT OUT MY FIRE!
> *


 :biggrin: yes indeed...you are on fire :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 28 2008, 03:47 PM~11463673
> *:biggrin: ok ruthie....bring him. if 84cutty says he's cool, then it's cool. if he starts to act up....i got the duct tape, rope and cement in the trunk. J/K ruthie :biggrin:
> *


Sweet... See I got life insurance on his ass.. And now I can finally get the big breasy I've always wanted! 
Thanks Tone, hey I'm gonna try and get there at 12.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 28 2008, 03:50 PM~11463703
> *:biggrin: yes indeed...you are on fire :biggrin:
> *


Stop it... The shows gonna be on Fire!!!! Yee yee


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm coming through! See you there homies!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 03:53 PM~11463746
> *Sweet... See I got life insurance on his ass.. And now I can finally get the big breasy I've always wanted!
> Thanks Tone, hey I'm gonna try and get there at 12.
> *


ok  me 2


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Aug 28 2008, 03:57 PM~11463810
> *I'm coming through! See you there homies!
> *


 :biggrin: don....where in the hell is g-style? :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 03:55 PM~11463785
> *Stop it... The shows gonna be on Fire!!!! Yee yee
> *


 :biggrin: damn ruthie....i can't wait to see you. i think it's the cute butty you have that just kills me :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 28 2008, 04:02 PM~11463855
> *:biggrin: damn ruthie....i can't wait to see you. i think it's the cute butty you have that just kills me :roflmao:
> *


 Thanks Rasta.. Let keep it about the show, your gonna get me kicked out! He he


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 04:14 PM~11463962
> *Thanks Rasta.. Let keep it about the show, your gonna get me kicked out! He he
> *


Who's going to kick you out????


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 28 2008, 04:00 PM~11463842
> *ok  me 2
> *


Be safe....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 28 2008, 04:17 PM~11463991
> *Who's going to kick you out????
> *


You never know??


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

where those pics at locs :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 04:14 PM~11463962
> *Thanks Rasta.. Let keep it about the show, your gonna get me kicked out! He he
> *


 :biggrin: sweetheart....you are the SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 03:49 PM~11463685
> *I need him to PUT OUT MY FIRE!
> *


I WILL PUT YOUR FIRE OUT 4 YOU 






















THEN I WILL HAVE YOU MAKE ME A SANDWICH WHILE I WATCH MY NINERS WIN AND WATCH 


( OH SO SORRY YOU FAIDERS ARE BLACKED OUT ) LOSE


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 04:24 PM~11464039
> *I WILL PUT YOUR FIRE OUT 4 YOU
> THEN I WILL HAVE YOU MAKE ME A SANDWICH WHILE I WATCH MY NINERS WIN AND WATCH
> ( OH SO SORRY YOU FAIDERS ARE BLACKED OUT ) LOSE
> *


 :biggrin: NNNIIINNNEEERRRSSS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 28 2008, 04:27 PM~11464055
> *:biggrin: NNNIIINNNEEERRRSSS :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

does anybody know when what time the tug a war is going to be. the niners and the fadiers. i don't want to miss this. i know ruthie is on our side niners all the way.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 28 2008, 05:10 PM~11464410
> *does anybody know when what time the tug a war is going to be. the niners and the fadiers. i don't want to miss this. i know ruthie is  on our side niners all the way.
> *


You guys are too funy!!!
* Raiders !!!! *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 05:51 PM~11464796
> *You guys are too funy!!!
> Raiders !!!!
> *


SO WILL YOU MAKE ME MY SANDWICH THEN?????


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 05:53 PM~11464824
> *SO WILL YOU MAKE ME MY SANDWICH THEN?????
> *


Sorry.. it doesnt come with the job description. :roflmao: :nono: :nono:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 05:53 PM~11464824
> *SO WILL YOU MAKE ME MY MANWICH THEN?????
> *


WHAT A *** :biggrin: I GOT YOU RUTHIE


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 06:02 PM~11464924
> *Sorry.. it doesnt come with the job description. :roflmao:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


PRETTY PLEASE


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

*NNNIIIINNNNEEERRRRSSSS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 28 2008, 04:01 PM~11463846
> *:biggrin: don....where in the hell is g-style? :biggrin:
> *


I will let him explain!


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Does anyone know how to install hydro's and for how much?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yup, what are you tryin to get done? shoot me a pm



> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 29 2008, 01:29 AM~11468651
> *Does anyone know how to install hydro's and for how much?
> *


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 28 2008, 03:41 PM~11463620
> *:biggrin: why you gonna bring him...leave him at home :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 28 2008, 04:27 PM~11464055
> *:biggrin: NNNIIINNNEEERRRSSS :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

This is one of the items for the Raffle...[/b]


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Aug 29 2008, 07:15 AM~11469816
> *This is one of the items for the Raffle...*
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!!!!!! TTT


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Aug 29 2008, 07:15 AM~11469816
> *This is one of the items for the Raffle...*
> 
> 
> ...



HEY :0   Isin't that the one out of Loc's trunk?? 
What kind of fast one are you giys trying to pull!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 29 2008, 08:39 AM~11470319
> *HEY :0      Isin't that the one out of Loc's trunk??
> What kind of fast one are you giys trying to pull!! :biggrin:
> *


Lol.. Used or new.. Shoot ill still take it!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

*T  T  M  F  T*


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 28 2008, 11:57 PM~11468833
> *yup, what are you tryin to get done? shoot me a pm
> *


 :uh: her mans ride


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 29 2008, 08:39 AM~11470319
> *HEY :0      Isin't that the one out of Loc's trunk??
> What kind of fast one are you giys trying to pull!! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 

I still got mine at the house .....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Aug 28 2008, 10:33 PM~11468116
> *I will let him explain!
> *


I talked to him a few weeks back ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 28 2008, 04:23 PM~11464027
> *where those pics at locs  :biggrin:
> *


What pics bro??????


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Aug 28 2008, 09:15 PM~11466994
> *NNNIIIINNNNEEERRRRSSSS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 29 2008, 09:10 AM~11470548
> *:uh:  her mans ride
> *


That's right, trying to get a car club started!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 28 2008, 06:02 PM~11464924
> *Sorry.. it doesnt come with the job description. :roflmao:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 28 2008, 05:10 PM~11464410
> *does anybody know when what time the tug a war is going to be. the niners and the fadiers. i don't want to miss this. i know ruthie is  on our side niners all the way.
> *


not till later on .... cause i know some people will be late getting there ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Aug 29 2008, 09:10 AM~11470548
> *:uh:  her mans ride
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 04:24 PM~11464039
> *I WILL PUT YOUR FIRE OUT 4 YOU
> THEN I WILL HAVE YOU MAKE ME A SANDWICH WHILE I WATCH MY NINERS WIN AND WATCH
> ( OH SO SORRY YOU FAIDERS ARE BLACKED OUT ) LOSE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Aug 29 2008, 07:15 AM~11469816
> *This is one of the items for the Raffle...*
> 
> 
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

It's going down tomorrow :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 29 2008, 09:25 AM~11470639
> *It's going down tomorrow  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I can almost tayste it!!!!!


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 29 2008, 08:29 AM~11470666
> *I can almost tayste it!!!!!
> *


Thats not all your going to taste :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 29 2008, 09:48 AM~11470802
> *Thats not all your going to taste :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Sometimes people just set their selfs up for comments like that!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
See you guys tomorrow......  
Loc's.... whats a good time to arrive :0


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Nah ahh!




> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 29 2008, 09:48 AM~11470802
> *Thats not all your going to taste :biggrin:
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 29 2008, 10:44 AM~11471234
> *Sometimes people just set their selfs up for comments like that!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> See you guys tomorrow......
> ...


we are starting at 11 so around 12 sounds good ....


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Loc's!!!
this is what we been practicing chuggin!!! 1 Gallon pitchers of *Sirea Nevada*!!! Were ready :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:0 :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 29 2008, 10:52 AM~11471306
> *Nah ahh!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 29 2008, 10:57 AM~11471343
> *we are starting at 11 so around 12 sounds good ....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 29 2008, 10:57 AM~11471348
> *Loc's!!!
> this is what we been practicing chuggin!!! 1 Gallon pitchers of Sirea Nevada!!! Were ready :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :0  :0
> ...


Ok bro we will see ..... who will be Bay Area Beer Chuggin Champs ...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 29 2008, 10:59 AM~11471370
> *Ok bro we will see ..... who will be Bay Area Beer Chuggin Champs ......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Just trying to get everyone pumped up!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 29 2008, 11:05 AM~11471416
> *Just trying to get everyone pumped up!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 29 2008, 10:57 AM~11471348
> *Loc's!!!
> this is what we been practicing chuggin!!! 1 Gallon pitchers of <span style='color:red'>Now thats what im talking about.... :*   :worship: :worship:


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 29 2008, 08:39 AM~11470319
> *HEY :0      Isin't that the one out of Loc's trunk??
> What kind of fast one are you giys trying to pull!! :biggrin:
> *


Its 2 10inch 1000w Audio Bahn... Used them once and then had to take them out to make room for the Air Lift.... Not putting them back in cause i already bought a whole new matching setup.... SO NO THEY CAME OUT OF MY SHIT.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Aug 29 2008, 12:27 PM~11472059
> *Its 2  10inch 1000w Audio Bahn... Used them once and then had to take them out to make room for the Air Lift.... Not putting them back in cause i already bought a whole new matching setup....  SO NO THEY CAME OUT OF MY SHIT.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :twak:
> *




how much r da raffle tickets?



do we get a discount caese da speakers r use :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

See you around noon... :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

The 58 is being dusted off right now and shall make it to your grubb on. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 29 2008, 01:00 PM~11472366
> *The 58 is being dusted off right now and shall make it to your grubb on.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 29 2008, 12:55 PM~11472317
> *See you around  noon... :biggrin:
> *


Drive safe bro .... see you tomorrow


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=locs_650,Jul 14 2008, 01:39 PM~11084958]




































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

Ya mero esta el pollo :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Almost time ..... just a sunset and a sunrise away .... hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'M OUT











C U ALL TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 29 2008, 12:56 PM~11472895
> *I'M OUT
> 
> 
> ...


Ay te veo pinche pirruris :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

sup shit :biggrin: im ready 4 2marrow cleaning the cutty right now


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 29 2008, 02:05 PM~11472971
> *sup shit  :biggrin: im ready 4 2marrow cleaning the cutty right now
> *


I am leaving soon to clean Hennessy ...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 29 2008, 01:56 PM~11472895
> *I'M OUT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Aug 29 2008, 12:27 PM~11472059
> *Its 2  10inch 1000w Audio Bahn... Used them once and then had to take them out to make room for the Air Lift.... Not putting them back in cause i already bought a whole new matching setup....  SO NO THEY CAME OUT OF MY SHIT.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :twak:
> *


+

LOL!!! IT WAS JOKEING CABRON'S!!! :biggrin: LUCKY GUESS I GUESS


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 29 2008, 02:18 PM~11473080
> *+
> 
> LOL!!! IT WAS JOKEING CABRON'S!!! :biggrin:  LUCKY GUESS I GUESS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

lets do da damn thang :angry:


> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 29 2008, 10:57 AM~11471348
> *Loc's!!!
> this is what we been practicing chuggin!!! 1 Gallon pitchers of Sirea Nevada!!! Were ready :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :0  :0
> ...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

yo locs we've been practicing preety damn hard........lol


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

wut up :wave: hope u guys have a good turn out tomorrow! it suxs i cant maket cuz i got to work :angry: save me some chiken!! :biggrin:


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

*I just Picked these of the plant FRESH!!! Peruvian ROCOTO Chile*


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

c yall 2morrow


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

Whats up Bosses, See you guys in a few hours. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS C.C. (May 13, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 1970 XL (Dec 28, 2004)

Thank for the grub from Aztecas Car Club.....


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

PICS????


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1970 XL_@Aug 30 2008, 07:26 PM~11480849
> *Thank for the grub from Aztecas Car Club.....
> *


:0 :cheesy: dam i should have went


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thank you bosses I had a great time. good turn out I cant wait till next years.. oh and the chicken was off the hook :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

hell it was off hook the food was good and oh yeah the NINERS BEAT THE RAIDERS IN TUG A WAR. RAIDERS HAD NO CHANCE WITHOUT THERE MAKEUP LOL


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

thanks for the food bosses... that was a good turnout!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Good turnout had a blast out there today cant wait for this weekend here in Fresno See You Here Locs....


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

hey guys thanks for the food, it was a fun day!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: for the bosses and there bomb ass chicken. 

thanks to all the bosses and all the clubs that made it out there to really make it a fun time.


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: good time coo people thanks again to all


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Sorry we couldn't make it, we had to go look and order the trophys for our show.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Aug 31 2008, 12:10 AM~11481923
> *Thank you bosses I had a great time. good turn out I cant wait till next years.. oh and the chicken was off the hook :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *





:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank's to the cook for all your hard work!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

The kid's haveing some fun with a crab :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 31 2008, 08:32 AM~11482909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TWINS? :dunno:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

See you guy's next year for your 3rd Annual! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Aug 29 2008, 07:55 PM~11475277
> *Pics of the contest PLEAZZZZZZ!!!..... funniest shit ever!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

:rant: I was a really GOOD show.... I love the food,weather, the scene and peoples!!!
Thanks for everything! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 31 2008, 08:42 AM~11482935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 31 2008, 09:47 AM~11483134
> *Pics of the contest PLEAZZZZZZ!!!.....  funniest shit ever!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yur club took the Jalapeno eating contests the worst. :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 31 2008, 08:20 AM~11482879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: X2 me and my son are still talking about how good the fried chicken was yesterday! We had a good time with all you guys. Thanks for hosting it Bosses! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 31 2008, 08:32 AM~11482909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks moose. love the pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 59drop_@Aug 31 2008, 05:28 PM~11485041
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: X2 me and my son are still talking about how good the fried chicken was yesterday! We had a good time with all you guys. Thanks for hosting it Bosses! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You got it bro!!!!! But we still have next year to look forward 2.....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss great food, cool people, nice cars n we let da whinners win da tug of war twice :biggrin: 



blvd night was cool also exept da cops kept kicking every 1 out :angry:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

chicken was of the hook locs, had a good time outhere


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 31 2008, 02:27 PM~11484303
> *Yur club took the Jalapeno eating contests the worst.  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


Yeah bro, that shit was funny as hell! :biggrin: . "THE HOT SHOT BROTHERS" is what we're calling them now! :cheesy:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Aug 31 2008, 12:15 PM~11483786
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: Mirralo que chingon.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 31 2008, 08:32 AM~11482909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why didnt you get a picture of me and my Dog? :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Aug 31 2008, 11:29 PM~11487595
> *chicken was of the hook locs, had a good time outhere
> *


X2 Thanks for the invite from Vic & Vic Jr. from UCE Stockton.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 1 2008, 09:32 AM~11489178
> *Why didnt you get a picture of me and my Dog?  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 1 2008, 09:32 AM~11489178
> *Why didnt you get a picture of me and my Dog?  :biggrin:
> *



Mr. Budders is to ruthless, that's why homie


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 1 2008, 10:33 PM~11494467
> *Mr. Budders is to ruthless, that's why homie
> *











Mr. Budders?  :dunno:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

any pics of the tug a war..........................


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

BAY BOSSES....THANK YOU THE FOOD...CHICKEN WAS OFF THE HOOK!!!, I HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME HANGING WITH THE FOLKS AND MEETING NEW PEOPLE. THE PICNIC WAS COOL....THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 2 2008, 09:16 AM~11496699
> * BAY BOSSES....THANK YOU THE FOOD...CHICKEN WAS OFF THE HOOK!!!, I HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME HANGING WITH THE FOLKS AND MEETING NEW PEOPLE. THE PICNIC WAS COOL....THANK YOU!!!!!
> *




glad 2 c u made home safe from RENO :biggrin: how was da trip?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 2 2008, 09:11 AM~11496670
> *any pics of the tug a war..........................
> *




u mean all da whinners on da floor :biggrin:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 2 2008, 09:20 AM~11496732
> *u mean all da whinners on da floor  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 2 2008, 09:19 AM~11496724
> *glad 2 c u made home safe from RENO  :biggrin:  how was da trip?
> *


 :biggrin: YEAH IT WAS COOL BRO'...WHOEVER HASN'T BEEN TO THE "RENO NUGGET BBQ COOK OFF" - YOU NEED TO GO...IT WAS "OFF THE HOOK". IT WAS GOOD SEEING AGAIN EL RAIDER. I'M GLAD YOU MADE OUT :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 2 2008, 08:20 AM~11496732
> *u mean all da whinners on da floor  :biggrin:
> *


No mames buey we beat yall and we are the whinners :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Sep 2 2008, 09:49 AM~11496939
> *No mames buey we beat yall and we are the whinners :dunno:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I know homie, thanks again for da great food


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

I just want to thank everyone who made it out .... Had a great time out there ......


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 2 2008, 10:20 AM~11496732
> *u mean all da whinners on da floor  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 2 2008, 09:20 AM~11496732
> *u mean all da whinners on da floor  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah only two people fell with that .... i don't know where you seen all the Niners on the floor maybe you had the patch on the wrong eye .... you guys lost :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 2 2008, 10:07 AM~11497085
> *Yeah only two people fell with that .... i don't know where you seen all the Niners on the floor maybe you had the patch on the wrong eye .... you guys lost  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


thankssssssssss homie had a lot of fun :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 2 2008, 10:39 AM~11497369
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> thankssssssssss homie had a lot of fun  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for making it out .... you finally got some of the fried chicken after waiting a whole year .... :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks to all the clubs and solo riders that came out to support THE BAY AREA BOSSES it was a great day. :biggrin:








STAY TUNED FOR THE THIRD ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 2 2008, 08:58 AM~11497021
> *I just want to thank everyone who made it out .... Had a great time out there ......
> *


DONDE ESTAN LAS FOTOS BUEY :uh:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Sep 2 2008, 11:20 AM~11497734
> *DONDE ESTAN LAS FOTOS BUEY :uh:
> *


I didn't have a camera .....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Sep 2 2008, 10:43 AM~11497416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 2 2008, 10:32 AM~11497842
> *I didn't have a camera .....
> *


i seen a lot of camaras out there so where the pics at :dunno:


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Sep 2 2008, 11:19 AM~11497720
> *Thanks to all the clubs and solo riders that came out to support THE BAY AREA BOSSES it was a great day. :biggrin:
> STAY TUNED FOR THE THIRD ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY  :thumbsup:
> *


Yup...We had a good time! Looking forward to next year :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

it was a great














day :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 2 2008, 12:59 PM~11498928
> *it was a great
> 
> 
> ...


who's cheeks are those? :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 2 2008, 02:21 PM~11499135
> *who's cheeks are those? :biggrin:
> *


Where were you at bro???? :scrutinize:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 2 2008, 02:21 PM~11499135
> *who's cheeks are those? :biggrin:
> *




not yours :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 2 2008, 02:38 PM~11499302
> *Where were you at bro????  :scrutinize:
> *




yeah where were u huh :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 2 2008, 02:41 PM~11499335
> *yeah where were u huh  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


And Steve was missing too :angry: ....


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 2 2008, 03:53 PM~11500002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

Good Times Bosses Great Food ran into couple old potnahs aint seen in a minute Mahalo Nui (Big Thanks) ..............Bruddah Joe


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 1 2008, 10:32 AM~11489178
> *Why didnt you get a picture of me and my Dog?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: This is My Dog Capone He think's He's Kool :nicoderm: :no:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 2 2008, 08:35 PM~11502787
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Mine was the min Pincher :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=Regal King,Sep 2 2008, 09:49 PM~11502958]










:biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 2 2008, 09:57 PM~11503068
> *:biggrin:
> *


Here's one for you Bro. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 2 2008, 09:35 PM~11503534
> *Here's one for you Bro. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



THANKS BRO !!!



HE HAD A GOOD ASS TIME AT THE BAY AREA BOSSES PICNIC, CANT WAIT TIL NEXT YEAR


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Sep 2 2008, 09:35 PM~11503534
> *Here's one for you Bro. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: 


OMFG WHY


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 2 2008, 09:55 PM~11503801
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> OMFG WHY
> *


YOU ASSHOLE :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 2 2008, 10:13 PM~11504010
> *YOU ASSHOLE  :angry:
> *




 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 2 2008, 08:55 PM~11503801
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> OMFG WHY
> *


Where were you on sat. Tito :dunno:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 2 2008, 01:38 PM~11499302
> *Where were you at bro????  :scrutinize:
> *


i was stuck here at work :angry:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 3 2008, 08:40 AM~11506542
> *i was stuck here at work :angry:
> *


not a good enough excuse find another one :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Sep 3 2008, 09:36 AM~11506511
> *Where were you on sat. Tito  :dunno:
> *


He had some family things going on ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 3 2008, 09:40 AM~11506542
> *i was stuck here at work :angry:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 2 2008, 03:30 PM~11499777
> *And Steve was missing too  :angry: ....
> *


     

trust that i would have much rather be there then with my crazy family saturday :yessad:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Damn Locs, Sorry I missed it! I had it marked and wanted to go! the marina is the spot!
Next time homie!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 3 2008, 10:17 AM~11506789
> *Damn Locs, Sorry I missed it! I had it marked and wanted to go! the marina is the spot!
> Next time homie!!
> *


All good bro ....


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Sep 3 2008, 08:41 AM~11506547
> *not a good enough excuse find another one :biggrin:
> *


ok how about i was doing a photo shoot and couldnt make it, would that be better :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 3 2008, 10:47 AM~11507001
> *ok how about i was doing a photo shoot and couldnt make it, would that be better :biggrin:
> *


u take pics now?? post them up foolio


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 3 2008, 10:49 AM~11507014
> *u take pics now?? post them up foolio
> *


X2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 3 2008, 10:47 AM~11507001
> *ok how about i was doing a photo shoot and couldnt make it, would that be better :biggrin:
> *




u don't even own a camara :rant: :rant: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 3 2008, 11:17 AM~11507196
> *u don't even own a camara  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 3 2008, 11:17 AM~11507196
> *u don't even own a camara  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *Ruthie Skye*


Ruth-less in the hizzzouse!!! :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

I want to see pics from the contests ..... damn those peppers looked HOT ....


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 3 2008, 11:34 AM~11507361
> *I want to see pics from the contests ..... damn those peppers looked HOT ....
> *


i really am sorry i missed it bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 3 2008, 11:36 AM~11507370
> *i really am sorry i missed it bro
> *



don't trip NASTY is bringing some cold coronas for the woodland show :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 3 2008, 11:36 AM~11507370
> *i really am sorry i missed it bro
> *


It's all good bro .... but you did miss out on the chicken and ask anyone who was there .... that chicken was the BOMB-DIGITY ....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 3 2008, 11:38 AM~11507383
> *don't trip NASTY is bringing some cold coronas for the woodland show  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Sep 3 2008, 11:38 AM~11507383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 and i fuckin love fried chicken!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:  



















Dude how bout them cuttin thomas clayton and puttin him on the Practice squad :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 3 2008, 11:41 AM~11507412
> *i might not be able to go tot hat show either. might be having another biopsy done
> and i fuckin love fried chicken!!!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> Dude how bout them cuttin thomas clayton and puttin him on the Practice squad  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


And Leli went to the Faiders


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 3 2008, 11:42 AM~11507422
> *And Leli went to the Faiders
> *


yea but with him who cares we got better threats at WR now. let the faiders conitue to have our left overs :biggrin: 

but damn clayton!?!?!?!?!

they keep hella defensive players but cut some 1 thats like a mini frank gore!?!? :uh: 

typical :angry:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 3 2008, 11:42 AM~11507422
> *And Leli went to the Faiders
> *


 :thumbsdown: i didn't like his punk ass anyway :thumbsdown:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 3 2008, 11:41 AM~11507412
> *i might not be able to go tot hat show either. might be having another biopsy done
> and i fuckin love fried chicken!!!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> Dude how bout them cuttin thomas clayton and puttin him on the Practice squad  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *




dam u suck






oh shit I almost forgot u were a whinner fan :rofl: :rofl: 



well homie health comes first good luck :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> i might not be able to go tot hat show either. might be having another biopsy done
> 
> damn big steve....i'll send out special prayer out for the big homie. good luck bro


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 3 2008, 11:49 AM~11507483
> *dam u suck
> oh shit I almost forgot u were a whinner fan  :rofl:  :rofl:
> well homie health comes first good luck  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: you mean a niner fan, and yes... yes i am. and will be until i die.

its just sad that both of us will die before the raiders win another super bowl


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> > i might not be able to go tot hat show either. might be having another biopsy done
> >
> > damn big steve....i'll send out special prayer out for the big homie. good luck bro
> 
> ...


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 3 2008, 09:47 AM~11507001
> *ok how about i was doing a photo shoot and couldnt make it, would that be better :biggrin:
> *


only if you had naked models and you pm me the pics :biggrin:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*I would just like to say that the fried chicken was off the hook...Also thanx for the 8 gig flash drive and the Raider Picture really appreciat it. See you next year...*


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Sep 3 2008, 09:49 AM~11507014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i got my camera phone and that gets me into enough trouble


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Sep 3 2008, 11:04 AM~11507580
> *only if you had naked models and you pm me the pics  :biggrin:
> *


ill remember that for the next time


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Last Days of the Raiders


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 3 2008, 11:51 AM~11507913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok now you gone to far!!! postin pics of my nino like that :0 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 3 2008, 01:38 PM~11508330
> *ok now you gone to far!!! postin pics of my nino like that :0  :biggrin:
> *


Hey that is what was on the front of the East Bay Express .... that that title too .... 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 3 2008, 11:51 AM~11507913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a fucked up version of freddy kruger lol :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@Sep 3 2008, 11:19 AM~11507677
> *I would just like to say that the fried chicken was off the hook...Also thanx for the 8 gig flash drive and the Raider Picture really appreciat it. See you next year...
> *


Thanks man we really appreciate you guys coming thru  , my pops was glad ya'll liked the chicken :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Sep 3 2008, 02:04 PM~11508588
> *looks like a fucked up version of freddy kruger lol :biggrin:
> *


or micky from rocky :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 3 2008, 01:08 PM~11508621
> *or micky from rocky  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
"get up you son of a bitch cause mickey loves you" lol :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Sep 3 2008, 02:11 PM~11508668
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> "get up you son of a bitch cause mickey loves you" lol :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Sep 3 2008, 12:43 PM~11508368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
some one should animate it to say that


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

From FOX Sports:



Commitment to excellence? Hardly
The Raiders, who have won 10 games over the last three seasons, will be lucky to win three games this season. The offensive line has looked shaky all summer and JaMarcus Russell simply has no playmakers to save him. Who knows, Tom Rathman could be coaching this team before the season ends.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

'Niners will be finer
If J.T. O'Sullivan can start every game, the 49ers have a chance of saving Mike Nolan's job and making the playoffs. New coordinator Mike Martz has done an amazing job with the offense and if Frank Gore runs and Vernon Davis starts making big plays, San Francisco has the defense to win in a very weak NFC West


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 3 2008, 02:44 PM~11509024
> *'Niners will be finer
> If J.T. O'Sullivan can start every game, the 49ers have a chance of saving Mike Nolan's job and making the playoffs. New coordinator Mike Martz has done an amazing job with the offense and if Frank Gore runs and Vernon Davis starts making big plays, San Francisco has the defense to win in a very weak NFC West
> *


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 3 2008, 02:43 PM~11509012
> *From FOX Sports:
> Commitment to excellence? Hardly
> The Raiders, who have won 10 games over the last three seasons, will be lucky to win three games this season. The offensive line has looked shaky all summer and JaMarcus Russell simply has no playmakers to save him. Who knows, NINER</span>...now he's a sell-out :biggrin:*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 3 2008, 02:44 PM~11509024
> *'Niners will be finer
> If J.T. O'Sullivan can start every game, the 49ers have a chance of saving Mike Nolan's job and making the playoffs. New coordinator Mike Martz has done an amazing job with the offense and if Frank Gore runs and Vernon Davis starts making big plays, San Francisco has the defense to win in a very weak NFC West
> *


 :thumbsup: NNNNIIIINNNNEEEERRRRSSSS :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 3 2008, 02:43 PM~11509012
> *From FOX Sports:
> Commitment to excellence? Hardly
> The Raiders, who have won 10 games over the last three seasons, will be lucky to win three games this season. The offensive line has looked shaky all summer and JaMarcus Russell simply has no playmakers to save him. Who knows, Tom Rathman could be coaching this team before the season ends.
> *



FUCKING HATERS!!!!!! :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 3 2008, 05:58 PM~11510615
> *FUCKING HATERS!!!!!! :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


it is what it is carol :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

TTT dont let this topic drop!!!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 3 2008, 04:58 PM~11510615
> *FUCKING HATERS!!!!!! :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


we win the battle of the bay and yet they still cant accept it :biggrin: 
remember da-nile is a river in africa hahahahahahaha


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 4 2008, 08:34 AM~11515661
> *we win the battle of the bay and yet they still cant accept it :biggrin:
> remember da-nile is a river in africa hahahahahahaha
> *


Hey that is what the news is saying .... lets see who wins the real battle of the bay when we play you guys in the regular season (in acouple of years :biggrin: ).... if i remember we won the last one .... 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 4 2008, 07:59 AM~11515867
> *Hey that is what the news is saying .... lets see who wins the real battle of the bay when we play you guys in the regular season (in acouple of years  :biggrin: ).... if i remember we won the last one ....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 3 2008, 11:58 AM~11507552
> *:biggrin:  you mean a niner fan, and yes... yes i am. and will be until i die.
> 
> its just sad that both of us will die before the whinners win another super bowl
> *




I know huh :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 4 2008, 07:59 AM~11515867
> *Hey that is what the news is saying .... lets see who wins the real battle of the bay when we play you guys in the regular season (in acouple of years  :biggrin: ).... if i remember we won the last one ....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


according to my calculations it should be next season in oakland :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 4 2008, 09:52 AM~11516347
> *according to my calculations it should be next season in oakland :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH .......


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts+Sep 4 2008, 08:34 AM~11515661-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


asshole :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 4 2008, 10:51 AM~11516942
> *its funny that you say that since for the last 2 years when we have stomped u guys, u guys werent tryna except it. so let me get this str8, the rules dont apply for the chokeland faiders??? :dunno:
> 
> the babtle of the bay game was a fluke!!!!! its plain to see
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 4 2008, 10:54 AM~11516975
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


had to go in there and fix my typos. these mofos get me all hyped whent hey try and talk shit about the niners :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 4 2008, 08:52 AM~11516347
> *according to my calculations it should be next season in oakland :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah closer to home in the east bay :biggrin: i'll be in that bitch ass stadium or should i say the extension parking lot of the flea market reppin my NINERS


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 3 2008, 04:58 PM~11510615
> *FUCKING HATERS!!!!!! :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *



shut the fu$k up. lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

RAIDER NATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND I'M OUT N OFF TOMORROW :biggrin: THAT'S HOW RAIDER NATION DOES IT  


N U KNOW I DON'T WORK ON WEEKENDS :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Sep 4 2008, 10:49 AM~11517486
> *Hell yeah closer to home in the east bay  :biggrin:  i'll be in that bitch ass stadium or should i say the extension parking lot of the flea market reppin my NINERS
> *


i do admit there are hella fools sellin shit in the parkin lot.... tshirts bootlegs cds and what ever other shit


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 4 2008, 12:29 PM~11517787
> *RAIDER NATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND I'M OUT N OFF TOMORROW  :biggrin:  THAT'S HOW RAIDER NATION DOES IT
> N U KNOW I DON'T WORK ON WEEKENDS  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah you do .... at YAYA's booth :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Have a good weekend .....


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 4 2008, 12:27 PM~11518486
> *Yeah you do .... at YAYA's booth  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Have a good weekend .....
> *


he models purses part time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 4 2008, 02:03 PM~11518889
> *he models purses part time :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 4 2008, 02:03 PM~11518889
> *he models purses part time :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 one of the funniest things u have said by far

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 4 2008, 11:29 AM~11517787
> *RAIDER NATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND I'M OUT N OFF TOMORROW  :biggrin:  THAT'S HOW RAIDER NATION DOES IT
> N U KNOW I DON'T WORK ON WEEKENDS  :biggrin:
> *


Cayate cabron si cada fin de semana andas en tu puestesito " jitomates pepinos cacajuates t-chirts cachuchas bolsas yegenle yegenle a lo barido" que no vendes buey :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Sep 4 2008, 01:09 PM~11518926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no vende los calsones porque no trai :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Any More Pics???? :cheesy:


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 3 2008, 02:44 PM~11509024
> *'Niners will be finer
> If J.T. O'Sullivan can start every game, the 49ers have a chance of saving Mike Nolan's job and making the playoffs. New coordinator Mike Martz has done an amazing job with the offense and if Frank Gore runs and Vernon Davis starts making big plays, San Francisco has the defense to win in a very weak NFC West
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 4 2008, 02:03 PM~11518889
> *he models purses part time :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




culey


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Sep 4 2008, 02:11 PM~11518947
> *Cayate cabron si cada fin de semana andas en tu puestesito " jitomates pepinos cacajuates t-chirts cachuchas bolsas yegenle yegenle a lo barido" que no vendes buey  :roflmao:
> *




te cabe toda la razon :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 8 2008, 05:19 PM~11551477
> *te cabe toda la razon  :biggrin:
> *


Q-VO PRESIDENTE


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 8 2008, 04:18 PM~11551464
> *culey
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Goofee_510 (Aug 14, 2007)

Any pictures of the contest's?


----------

